# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Vuelta a España 2017 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas. Eli lyhyesti ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin. Muutetaan vaihtosääntöä ihan pikkaisen Tourista, kun noin suurin osa tuntui laskevan kuitenkin. Lisätään myös 0 pisteen ajajaluokka, jossa tosin ei pitäisi olla kovin kovia ajajia.

*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa* (1->1, pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa). Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle. Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan.

Keskeyttäneiden ajajien (joko DNS/DNF aikaisemmalla etapilla, tai ennen etapin alkua edeltävää puoltayötä tieto, että ei starttaa seuraavalle) pois vaihtaminen maksaa 0,5 vaihtoa, mutta vaihtojen maksimimäärä on 10.

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Paidat: 25-20-20-15 pistettä sille jolla on punainen-vihreä-pilkku-valkoinen paita yllä etapin aikana
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Pisimpään irtiotossa: 10 pistettä

Joukkueaika-ajo:
40-28-20-14-12-10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1 joukkueen mukana maaliin tuleville, puolitetut pisteet muille. Paitapisteet normaalisti.

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-20-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-7-7-6-6-5-3-2-2-1-1
Piste ja mäkikisat: 10-7-5-3-3-2-2-1-1-1
Yhdistelmäkisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (20+5)*13=325 pistettä.

3500 - FROOME Chris
------------------------------
3000 - NIBALI Vincenzo
------------------------------
2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
2500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
------------------------------
2000 - ARU Fabio
2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
------------------------------
1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - CORT NIELSEN Magnus
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - MODOLO Sacha
1500 - YATES Adam
------------------------------
1000 - BARGUIL Warren
1000 - COSTA Rui
1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - DEBUSSCHERE Jens
1000 - FERNANDEZ Ruben
1000 - LOBATO Juan Jose
1000 - POELS Wouter
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - ROCHE Nicolas
1000 - SANCHEZ Samuel
1000 - SOLER Marc
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - VAN GENECHTEN Jonas
1000 - YATES Simon
------------------------------
500 - ANDERSEN Soren Kragh
500 - ANTON Igor
500 - BENNETT George
500 - BETANCUR Carlos
500 - BLYTHE Adam
500 - BOL Jetse
500 - BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 - CARUSO Damiano
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - FORMOLO Davide
500 - HAIG Jack
500 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - KONRAD Patrick
500 - LE BON Johan
500 - LUDVIGSSON Tobias
500 - MAS Enric
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - MONFORT Maxime
500 - MORENO Daniel
500 - MORTON Lachlan
500 - MOSCON Gianni
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
500 - OOMEN Sam
500 - OSS Daniel
500 - POLANC Jan
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - ROSA Diego
500 - ROSON Jaime
500 - ROUX Anthony
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - SCHWARZMANN Michael
500 - TALANSKY Andrew
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - THEUNS Edward
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - WOODS Michael
------------------------------
0 - Muut

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

3000 NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 ZAKARIN Ilnur
1500 YATES Adam
1000 COSTA Rui
1000 POELS Wout
500  JUNGELS Bob
500  OLIVEIRA Nelson
0    FRAILE Omar
0    HANSEN Jesper
0    MAS Lluis

----------


## Velluz

Jahans, mennääs pitämään perää taas. Vielä viimeisen kerran Pistolero. Olkoon joukkekin siis nimeltään Pistoleros last shot:

3000 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 - COSTA Rui
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - MONFORT Maxime
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - OOMEN Sam
0 - AGUIRRE Hernan
0 - FRAILE Omar

----------


## TetedeCourse

2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - CORT NIELSEN Magnus
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - SOLER Marc
500 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - MOSCON Gianni
500 - ROSON Jaime
0 - FRAILE Omar

0/8 YHT 10 000

----------


## TMo

Team TMo
3500 - FROOME Chris
1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - BARDET Romain
1000 - BARGUIL Warren
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - JUNGELS Bob
0 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - HANSEN Jesper
0 - MAS Lluis

----------


## nustrom

Vincenzo Nibali 3000
Steven Kruiswijk 1500
Adam Yates 1500
David de la Cruz 1000
Warren Barguil 1000
Marc Soler 1000
Carlos Betancur 500
Rohan Dennis 500
Omar Fraile 0
Thomas de Gendt 0

----------


## PK30

3500 - FROOME Chris
1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - MODOLO Sacha
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - MAS Enric
500 - POLANC Jan
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - CARAPAZ Richard

10000/10000
0/8

----------


## Googol

3500 - FROOME Chris
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - BETANCUR Carlos
0 - LAMPAERT Yves
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - DE GENDT Thomas

----------


## maupa

Unohtuiko säännöistä "paita ensimmäistä kertaa päälle" -pisteet?

----------


## JTu

Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo:

3500 - FROOME Chris
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
500 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - MORENO Daniel
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - FRAILE Omar

10000/10000

----------


## maupa

Formolo, Talansky ja Samuel Sanchez eivät ole lähtölistalla. Ei ole kellään vielä joukkueessa, mutta hinnastosta löytyvät.

----------


## Frosty

Kiitos Googol taas jo etukäteen!

Saanko esitellä Equipo Escarcha:

3500 - FROOME Christopher
2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - BETANCUR Carlos
500 - ANTON Igor
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - CARUSO David... eiku siis... Damiano
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - FRAILE Omar

Joukkueen arvo: 10 000
Vaihtoja: 0

----------


## Googol

> Unohtuiko säännöistä "paita ensimmäistä kertaa päälle" -pisteet?



Aa niin juu, tuli vaan kopioitua viime vuodelta, jolloin se oli ilmeisesti myös unohtunut.

Eli 40-30-30-20 paita ens. kertaa etapin jälkeen ha
20-15-15-10 paita etapilla yllä

----------


## Jabadabado

Näillä mennään kohti huomenna alkavaa Vueltaa:

Team Red Dreamers
3000 Nibali, Vincenzo
1500 Yates, Adam
1500 Alaphilippe, Julian
1000 Barguil, Warren
1000 Soler, Marc
500 Jungels, Bob
500 Polanc, Jan
500 Roson, Jaime
500 Rohan, Dennis
0 Fraile, Omar

Yht: 10 000, vaihdot 0/8

----------


## kukavaa

Team Grupetto

3500 - Froome
1500 - Alaphilippe
1500 - Bardet
1000 - Barguil
500 - Betancur
500 - Jungels
500 - Meintjes
0 - Atapuma
0 - DeGendt
0 - Fraile

----------


## mjjk

3000 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - CARUSO Damiano
500 - JUNGELS Bob
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - ARMEE Sander
0 - DE MARCHI Alessandro

----------


## Kossu

3500 Chris Froome
1500 Sacha Modolo
1500 John Degenkolb
1500 Kruijswijk Steven
1000 Soler Marc
500 Jungels Bob
500 Jan Polanc
0 Yves Lampaert
0 Omar Fraile
0 Thomas de Gent

----------


## Tembest

Tembestin tiimi

3000 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - BARDET Romain
1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - BETANCUR Carlos
500 - MORENO Daniel
500 - NIEVE Mikel
0 - Fraile, Omar
0 - Taaramäe Rein 

0/8 yht 10 000

----------


## Nikodemus

Lähdetäänpä itsekin ensi kertaa mukaan tähän kisaan!

Team Tyhjät Tuubit

1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - MODOLO Sacha
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - BENNETT George
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - MEINTJES Louis
0 - FRAILE Omar

----------


## Tenbosse

3500 Froome
2500 Contador 
1000 Soler
500 Mas 
500 Daniel Moreno 
500 Bennett 
1000 Debusschere 
500 Formolo 
0 Van Asbroeck 
0 Kämna

----------


## Koppi

3500 FROOME Chris
1500 BARDET Romain
1500 DEGENKOLB John
1000 BARGUIL Warren
500 BENNETT George
500 DENNIS Rohan
500 JUNGELS Bob
500 MEINTJES Louis
500 POLANC Jan
0 ATAPUMA Darwin

----------


## JupiteriUkko

3500 - FROOME Chris  
1500 - DEGENKOLB John 
1500 - MODOLO Sacha  
1500 - YATES Adam 
1000 - BARGUIL Warren 
500 - JUNGELS Bob  
500 - WOODS Michael
0  - ATAPUMA  Darwin 
0 - DE GENDT Thomas  
0 -  STANNARD Ian

----------


## Zorbuli

Team Bianchi ilmoittautuu mukaan

Nibali 3000
A. Yates 1500
Barguil 1000
Degenkolb 1500
Zakarin 2500
Jungels 500
Fraile 0
Bouwman 0
Atapuma 0
De Gendth 0

10000/10000 
0/8

----------


## Paolo

3500 Froome Christopher
1500 Kruijswijk Steven
1500 Modolo Sacha
1000 Costa Rui
  500 Jungels Bob
  500 Polanc Jan
  500 Moscon Gianni
  500 Caruso Damiano
  500 Visconti Giovanni
      0 Fraile Omar

     Vaihdot  0/8

----------


## Pesonito

CelsiusMattiPekka

3000 Nibali Vinzenco
1500 Bardet Romain
1500 Degengolb Jon
1000 Pozzovivo Dominico
500 Jungels Bob
500 Bennett George
500 Meintjes Louis
500 Moreno Daniel
500 Rosa Diego
500 Formolo Davide

----------


## maupa

3500 Froome
1500 Kelderman
1500 Alaphilippe
1500 Yates Adam
500 Dennis
500 Woods
500 Caruso
500 Moreno
0 Navarro
0 Taaramäe

----------


## Helmez

2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco 
1500 - MODOLO Sacha
1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - DEBUSSCHERE Jens
500 - POLANC Jan
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - JUNGELS Bob
0 -  MOLANO Juan Sebastian

----------


## JandoA

3500 FROOME Chris
1500 CHAVES Esteban
1500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 FERNANDEZ Ruben
1000 POZZOVIVO Domenico
0 FRAILE Omar
0 MAS Lluis
0 GENIEZ Alexandre
0 WARBASSE Lawrence

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

3500 Froome
1500 Chaves
1500 Degenkolb
1000 Fernandez
1000 Soler
500 Betancur
500 Jungels
500 Bennett
0 Pauwels
0 Fraile

10000 / 10000

Vaihdot 0
Keskeyttäneiden korvaaminen 0

----------


## TeroTE

CKSG


3500 Froome
1500 Kelderman
1500 Dagenkolb
1500 Yates A. 
500 Nieve
500 Meintjes
500 Caruso
500 Jungels
0 De Gendt
0 Atapuma


yhteensä: 10000
vaihdot: 0

----------


## Indurain

Puolustamaan viimevuotista Vuelta- kisan voittoa!

2000  ARU Fabio
1500  CHAVES RUBIO Esteban
1500  KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500  DEGENKOLB John
1000  COSTA Rui
1000  SOLER Marc
500    VISCONTI Giovanni 
500    SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500    ROJAS Jose Joaguin
0       FRAILE MATARRANZ  Omar


10 000   
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Cybbe

3500 - FROOME Chris
2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - YATES Simon
500 - TALANSKY Andrew
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - CARUSO Damiano
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin 
0 - DE GENDT Thomas

----------


## Googol

> Team TMo
> 3500 - FROOME Chris
> 1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
> 1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
> 1500 - BARDET Romain
> 1000 - BARGUIL Warren
> 1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
> 500 - JUNGELS Bob
> 0 - DE GENDT Thomas
> ...



10500.





> Kiitos Googol taas jo etukäteen!
> 
> Saanko esitellä Equipo Escarcha:
> 
> 3500 - FROOME Christopher
> 2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
> 1500 - DEGENKOLB John
> 1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
> 500 - BETANCUR Carlos
> ...



Kuten myös tämä.





> 500 - TALANSKY Andrew







> 500 Formolo







> 500 Formolo Davide



Eivät starttaa.

----------


## TMo

Käykös jos vaihdetaan Jungels -> Atapuma?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	1	*

1.	40	-	BMC RACING TEAM
2.	28	-	QUICK STEP FLOORS
3.	20	-	TEAM SUNWEB
4.	14	-	TEAM SKY
5.	12	-	ORICA - SCOTT
6.	10	-	BORA-HANSGROHE
7.	8	-	LOTTO - SOUDAL
8.	6	-	MOVISTAR TEAM
9.	5	-	BAHRAIN - MERIDA 
10.	4	-	TEAM KATUSHA-ALPECIN
11.	3	-	TREK-SEGAFREDO
12.	2	-	FDJ
13.	1	-	AQUA BLUE SPORT

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	DENNIS Rohan
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	ROCHE Nicholas
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	OSS Daniel

Tilanne 

1.	204	maupa
2.	179	Team Red Dreamers
3.	169	PK30
4.	161	nustrom
5.	161	mjjk
6.	144	Pistoleros last shot
7.	144	Koppi
8.	127	CKSG
9.	124	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
10.	124	Helmez
11.	110	Googol
12.	101	Paolo
13.	100	Team Grupetto
14.	94	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
15.	94	JupiteriUkko
16.	82	Kossu
17.	75	Team Bianchi
18.	75	Cybbe
19.	74	Salaliittoteoria
20.	72	TetedeCourse
21.	71	Tenbosse
22.	70	Equipo Escarcha
23.	69	Team OK
24.	68	Tembestin tiimi
25.	66	Team TMo
26.	53	JandoA
27.	48	CelsiusMattiPekka
28.	31	Indurain

----------


## Cybbe

> 500 - TALANSKY Andrew
> Eivät starttaa.



500 BETANCUR Carlos lisää joukkueeseen, tulkinta kai on että lähtenyt vajaalla joukuella ja viimeinen nyt lisätty eli ei vaihtoa.

----------


## Jabadabado

Lähdetääs tekemään vaihtoja heti alkuun.

Pois:
500 Roson, Jaime
1000 Soler, Marc
Tilalle:
500 Oss, Daniel
1000 Trentin, Matteo
Uusi koostumus...

Team Red Dreamers
3000 Nibali, Vincenzo
1500 Yates, Adam
1500 Alaphilippe, Julian
1000 Barguil, Warren
1000 Trentin, Matteo
500 Jungels, Bob
500 Polanc, Jan
500 Oss, Daniel
500 Rohan, Dennis
0 Fraile, Omar

Yht: 10 000, vaihdot 2/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

1500 - DEGENKOLB John  -> 1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - MODOLO Sacha  ->  1500 - BARDET Romain


3500 - FROOME Chris  
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - YATES Adam 
1000 - BARGUIL Warren 
500 - JUNGELS Bob  
500 - WOODS Michael
0  - ATAPUMA  Darwin 
0 - DE GENDT Thomas  
0 -  STANNARD Ian 
2/8 10 000/10 000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	2	*

1.	100	-	LAMPAERT Yves
2.	70	-	TRENTIN Matteo
3.	50	-	BLYTHE Adam
4.	35	-	THEUNS Edward
5.	30	-	MODOLO Sacha
6.	25	-	SCHWARZMANN Michael
7.	20	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
8.	16	-	OSS Daniel
9.	13	-	KONRAD Patrick
10.	10	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
11.	7	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
12.	5	-	CLARKE Simon
13.	3	-	MOLANO Juan Sebastián
14.	2	-	HALLER Marco
15.	1	-	REGUIGUI Youcef

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	LAMPAERT Yves
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	LAMPAERT Yves
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	DENNIS Rohan
vihreä yllä:	15	-	
pallo yllä:	15	-	ROCHE Nicholas
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	OSS Daniel
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	IRIZAR ARANBURU Markel
paras joukkue:	5	-	QUICK STEP FLOORS

Tulokset 

1.	255	Googol
2.	210	Kossu
3.	87	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	65	PK30
5.	50	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
6.	43	Helmez
7.	40	Team Red Dreamers
8.	35	nustrom
9.	35	Pistoleros last shot
10.	35	Paolo
11.	35	JupiteriUkko
12.	27	mjjk
13.	25	maupa
14.	25	Koppi
15.	25	Tenbosse
16.	15	Team Bianchi
17.	15	Team OK
18.	15	CelsiusMattiPekka
19.	12	Salaliittoteoria
20.	10	Team Grupetto
21.	10	Tembestin tiimi
22.	7	JandoA
23.	7	Indurain
24.	5	CKSG
25.	5	TetedeCourse
26.	5	Team TMo
27.	0	Cybbe
28.	0	Equipo Escarcha

Tilanne 

1.	365	Googol
2.	292	Kossu
3.	234	PK30
4.	229	maupa
5.	219	Team Red Dreamers
6.	196	nustrom
7.	188	mjjk
8.	181	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	179	Pistoleros last shot
10.	174	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
11.	169	Koppi
12.	167	Helmez
13.	136	Paolo
14.	132	CKSG
15.	129	JupiteriUkko
16.	110	Team Grupetto
17.	96	Tenbosse
18.	90	Team Bianchi
19.	86	Salaliittoteoria
20.	84	Team OK
21.	78	Tembestin tiimi
22.	77	TetedeCourse
23.	75	Cybbe
24.	71	Team TMo
25.	70	Equipo Escarcha
26.	63	CelsiusMattiPekka
27.	60	JandoA
28.	38	Indurain

----------


## Frosty

> 10500.



No voihan ryökäle. Joukkue, joka ei nyt mikään varsinainen pisterohmu ole, on kaiken kukkuraksi ylihintainen.

Josko sitten Visconti pakkaisi laukkunsa, ja De Gendt kutsuttaisiin paikkaamaan.

----------


## Tenbosse

Contador, Soler ja Formolo pois. Tilalle CHAVES, Degenkolb, de la cruz

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Degenkolb -> Bardet
Soler -> De la Cruz
Bennett -> Woods

3500 Froome
1500 Chaves
1500 Bardet
1000 Fernandez
1000 De la Cruz
500 Betancur
500 Jungels
500 Woods
0 Pauwels
0 Fraile

10000 / 10000

Vaihdot 3
Keskeyttäneiden korvaaminen 0

----------


## maupa

Kelderman -> Chaves

----------


## mjjk

Ja vaihtoja peliin:

ZAKARIN -> ARU
ALAPHILIPPE -> BARDET
JUNGELS -> VAN GARDEREN

Uusi joukkue:
3000 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - CARUSO Damiano
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - ARMEE Sander
0 - DE MARCHI Alessandro


Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Jabadabado

Lisää vaihtoja heti alkuun,
Pois: 
1500 Alaphilippe, Julian
0 Fraille, Omar
Tilalle:
1500 Chaves, Esteban
0 Villella, Davide

...joukkue tämän jälkeen...

Team Red Dreamers
3000 Nibali, Vincenzo
1500 Yates, Adam
1500 Chaves, Esteban
1000 Barguil, Warren
1000 Trentin, Matteo
500 Jungels, Bob
500 Polanc, Jan
500 Oss, Daniel
500 Rohan, Dennis
0 Villella, Davide

Yht: 10 000, vaihdot 4/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

Eihän tästä (taaskaan) mitään tule !

2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - CORT NIELSEN Magnus
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - SOLER Marc --> 1000 - DE LA CRUZ David (4)
500 - JUNGELS Bob --> 500 - WOODS Michael (4)
500 - MOSCON Gianni
500 - ROSON Jaime
0 - FRAILE Omar

2/8 YHT 10 000

----------


## Zorbuli

Team Bianchi vaihtaa:

A. Yates --> Van Garderen
Jungles --> Roche
Zakarin --> Froome
Bouwman --> Villela
Barguil --> De La Cruz

Joukkue nyt:

Froome 3500
Nibali 3000
De Gendht 0
Van Garderen 1000
Roche 0
Fraile 0
Villela 0
De La Cruz 1000
Degenkolb 1500
Atapuma 0

10000/10000, vaihdot 5/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

1000 - BARGUIL Warren  -> 1000 - DE LA CRUZ David  
0 -  STANNARD Ian -> 0  -  VILLELLA Davide


3500 - FROOME Chris  
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - YATES Adam 
1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
500 - JUNGELS Bob  
500 - WOODS Michael
0  - ATAPUMA  Darwin 
0 - DE GENDT Thomas  
0  -  VILLELLA Davide
4/8 10 000/10 000

----------


## Jabadabado

Zorbuli, Nicolas Roche on 1000 ei 0.

----------


## Zorbuli

> Zorbuli, Nicolas Roche on 1000 ei 0.



Sori, niimpäs onkin. Nopeasti kun rääpäsi nuo vaihdot niin meni jo sekaisin enkä huomannut.

Team Bianchi korjaa:

Roche pois ja Geniez tilalle. Saadaan joukkueesta laillinen.

Eli joukkue nyt.

Froome 3500
Nibali 3000
De Gendht 0
Van Garderen 1000
Geniez 0
Fraile 0
Villela 0
De La Cruz 1000
Degenkolb 1500
Atapuma 0

10000/10000, vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	3	*

1.	100	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
2.	70	-	DE LA CRUZ MELGAREJO David
3.	50	-	FROOME Christopher
4.	35	-	BARDET Romain
5.	30	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
6.	25	-	ARU Fabio
7.	20	-	ROCHE Nicholas
8.	16	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
9.	13	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
10.	10	-	WOODS Michael
11.	7	-	YATES Adam
12.	5	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
13.	3	-	YATES Simon
14.	2	-	MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
15.	1	-	MEINTJES Louis

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
punainen yllä:	20	-	LAMPAERT Yves
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	ROCHE Nicholas
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	OSS Daniel
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
paras joukkue:	5	-	ORICA - SCOTT

Tulokset 

1.	212	nustrom
2.	202	JupiteriUkko
3.	201	Tembestin tiimi
4.	183	Googol
5.	181	CelsiusMattiPekka
6.	175	mjjk
7.	168	JandoA
8.	167	Team Red Dreamers
9.	162	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
10.	158	Team TMo
11.	146	Koppi
12.	146	Team Grupetto
13.	145	Salaliittoteoria
14.	142	Team Bianchi
15.	142	Team OK
16.	134	maupa
17.	130	Kossu
18.	130	Pistoleros last shot
19.	128	CKSG
20.	128	Cybbe
21.	123	Equipo Escarcha
22.	112	Tenbosse
23.	110	PK30
24.	110	Paolo
25.	60	Indurain
26.	48	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
27.	30	TetedeCourse
28.	26	Helmez

Tilanne 

1.	548	Googol
2.	422	Kossu
3.	408	nustrom
4.	386	Team Red Dreamers
5.	363	maupa
6.	363	mjjk
7.	344	PK30
8.	343	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	331	JupiteriUkko
10.	315	Koppi
11.	309	Pistoleros last shot
12.	279	Tembestin tiimi
13.	260	CKSG
14.	256	Team Grupetto
15.	246	Paolo
16.	244	CelsiusMattiPekka
17.	232	Team Bianchi
18.	231	Salaliittoteoria
19.	229	Team TMo
20.	228	JandoA
21.	226	Team OK
22.	222	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
23.	208	Tenbosse
24.	203	Cybbe
25.	193	Helmez
26.	188	Equipo Escarcha
27.	107	TetedeCourse
28.	98	Indurain

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	4	*

1.	100	-	TRENTIN Matteo
2.	70	-	LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose
3.	50	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
4.	35	-	THEUNS Edward
5.	30	-	DEBUSSCHERE Jens
6.	25	-	MODOLO Sacha
7.	20	-	MANZIN Lorrenzo
8.	16	-	ANDERSEN Soren Kragh
9.	13	-	REGUIGUI Youcef
10.	10	-	BOL Jetse
11.	7	-	VAN GENECHTEN Jonas
12.	5	-	SCHWARZMANN Michael
13.	3	-	LUDVIGSSON Tobias
14.	2	-	OSS Daniel
15.	1	-	BLYTHE Adam

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	RUBIO HERNANDEZ Diego
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO

Tulokset 

1.	172	Team Red Dreamers
2.	165	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	150	Googol
4.	115	Tenbosse
5.	55	Helmez
6.	50	Kossu
7.	50	Paolo
8.	50	Team Bianchi
9.	45	PK30
10.	45	JupiteriUkko
11.	35	JandoA
12.	30	maupa
13.	30	Salaliittoteoria
14.	30	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
15.	25	mjjk
16.	25	Koppi
17.	25	Team TMo
18.	20	nustrom
19.	20	CKSG
20.	20	Team Grupetto
21.	20	CelsiusMattiPekka
22.	20	Cybbe
23.	20	Equipo Escarcha
24.	15	Pistoleros last shot
25.	15	Tembestin tiimi
26.	15	Team OK
27.	15	Indurain
28.	5	TetedeCourse

Tilanne 

1.	698	Googol
2.	558	Team Red Dreamers
3.	508	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	472	Kossu
5.	428	nustrom
6.	393	maupa
7.	389	PK30
8.	388	mjjk
9.	376	JupiteriUkko
10.	340	Koppi
11.	324	Pistoleros last shot
12.	323	Tenbosse
13.	296	Paolo
14.	294	Tembestin tiimi
15.	282	Team Bianchi
16.	280	CKSG
17.	276	Team Grupetto
18.	264	CelsiusMattiPekka
19.	263	JandoA
20.	261	Salaliittoteoria
21.	254	Team TMo
22.	252	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
23.	248	Helmez
24.	241	Team OK
25.	223	Cybbe
26.	208	Equipo Escarcha
27.	113	Indurain
28.	112	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

Out
DEGENKOLB John
POZZOVIVO Domenico
JUNGELS Bob

In
CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
DE LA CRUZ MELGAREJO David
WOODS Michael

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Fernandez -> Roche

3500 Froome
1500 Chaves
1500 Bardet
1000 Roche
1000 De la Cruz
500 Betancur
500 Jungels
500 Woods
0 Pauwels
0 Fraile

10000 / 10000

Vaihdot 4
Keskeyttäneiden korvaaminen 0

----------


## TetedeCourse

Eihän tästä (taaskaan) mitään tule !

2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - CORT NIELSEN Magnus --> 1500 - CHAVES Esteban (5)
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - SOLER Marc --> 1000 - DE LA CRUZ David (4)
500 - JUNGELS Bob --> 500 - WOODS Michael (4)
500 - MOSCON Gianni
500 - ROSON Jaime
0 - FRAILE Omar

3/8 YHT 10 000

----------


## TeroTE

CKSG


3500 Froome
1500 Kelderman
1500 Dagenkolb --> 1500 Chavez 
1500 Yates A. --> 1000 Van Garderen
500 Nieve
500 Meintjes
500 Caruso --> 1000 De La Cruz
500 Jungels --> 500 Woods
0 De Gendt
0 Atapuma


yhteensä: 10000
vaihdot: 4/8

----------


## Indurain

1. Vaihto

1500 DEGENKOLB John > 1000 VAN GARDEN Tejay

----------


## Zorbuli

Team Bianchi vaihtaa:

Degenkolb 1500 ---> Chaves 1500

Froome 3500
Nibali 3000
Chaves 1500
De La Cruz 1000
Van Garderen 1000
De Gendht 0
Geniez 0
Fraile 0
Villela 0
Atapuma 0

10000/10000

Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Nikodemus

Tehdäänpä itsekin muutama vaihto:

Team Tyhjät Tuubit

1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - DEGENKOLB John -> 2000 ARU Fabio
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - MODOLO Sacha -> 1500 CHAVES Esteban
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - BENNETT George
500 - DENNIS Rohan -> 0 ATAPUMA Jhon Darwin
500 - MEINTJES Louis
0 - FRAILE Omar

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## JTu

Degenkolb -> Nibali
Kruijswijk -> Geniez

2/8
10000/10000

----------


## Paolo

3500 Froome Christopher
1500 Kruijswijk Steven  ----> 1000 De La Cruz David
1500 Modolo Sacha
1000 Costa Rui
500 Jungels Bob
500 Polanc Jan
500 Moscon Gianni
500 Caruso Damiano ----> 1000 Van Garderen Tejay
500 Visconti Giovanni
0 Fraile Omar

Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Tembest

Vaihto 1/8

Lopez --> Aru

----------


## Cybbe

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto -> 3000 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - DEGENKOLB John -> 1500 CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
500 - CARUSO Damiano -> 0 VILLELLA Davide

----------


## TMo

Pozzovivo -> De La Cruz
Joukkue nyt
Team TMo
3500 - FROOME Chris
1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - BARDET Romain
1000 - BARGUIL Warren
1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - HANSEN Jesper
0 - MAS Lluis

Vaihdot: 1

----------


## Indurain

2. Vaihto

FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar > VILLELLA Davide

----------


## PK30

1500 - DEGENKOLB John -> 1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian -> 1500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - JUNGELS Bob -> 500 - BETANCUR Carlos
500 - MAS Enric -> 500 - WOODS Michael
0 - CARAPAZ Richard -> 0 - VILLELLA Davide

3500 - FROOME Chris
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - MODOLO Sacha
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - BETANCUR Carlos
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - POLANC Jan
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - VILLELLA Davide

9500/10000
4/8

----------


## Koppi

Vaihto: 1500 DEGENKOLB John -> 1500 CHAVES Esteban


3500 FROOME Chris
1500 BARDET Romain
1500 CHAVES Esteban
1000 BARGUIL Warren
500 BENNETT George
500 DENNIS Rohan
500 JUNGELS Bob
500 MEINTJES Louis
500 POLANC Jan
0 ATAPUMA Darwin


Yht. 10000
Vaihdot 0,5/8

----------


## maupa

Alaphilippe, Caruso, Taaramäe -> Trentin, Van Garderen, Villella

----------


## TetedeCourse

Eihän tästä (taaskaan) mitään tule !

2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel 
1500 - CORT NIELSEN Magnus --> 1500 - CHAVES Esteban (5)
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico --> 1000 - VAN GARDEREN TJ (6)
1000 - SOLER Marc --> 1000 - DE LA CRUZ David (4)
500 - JUNGELS Bob --> 500 - WOODS Michael (4)
500 - MOSCON Gianni --> 0 - VILLELLA Davide (6)
500 - ROSON Jaime
0 - FRAILE Omar

5/8 YHT 9 500

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Fraile -> Villella

3500 Froome
1500 Chaves
1500 Bardet
1000 Roche
1000 De la Cruz
500 Betancur
500 Jungels
500 Woods
0 Pauwels
0 Villella

10000 / 10000

Vaihdot 5
Keskeyttäneiden korvaaminen 0

----------


## JupiteriUkko

1500 - BARDET Romain  -> 1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
500 - JUNGELS Bob -> 1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay


3500 - FROOME Chris  
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - WOODS Michael
0  - ATAPUMA  Darwin 
0 - DE GENDT Thomas  
0  -  VILLELLA Davide
6/8 10 000/10 000

----------


## Kossu

Degenkolb->Atapuma

3500 Chris Froome
1500 Sacha Modolo
1500 -> 0; John Degenkolb -> Jhon Darwin Atapuma (5. etapin jälkeen)
1500 Kruijswijk Steven
1000 Soler Marc
500 Jungels Bob
500 Jan Polanc
0 Yves Lampaert
0 Omar Fraile
0 Thomas de Gent

vaihdot 0,5 ja rahat 8500

----------


## TMo

Alaphilippe -> Trentin
Mas -> Villella
Joukkue nyt
Team TMo
3500 - FROOME Chris
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - BARDET Romain
1000 - BARGUIL Warren
1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - HANSEN Jesper
0 - VILLELLA Davide

Vaihdot: 3
Rahaa pankissa 500

----------


## Helmez

Vaihdot 1 ja 2:
0 -  MOLANO Juan Sebastian -> 0 - VILLELLA  Davide
1500 - MODOLO Sacha -> 1500 - CHAVES Esteban

2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco 
1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - DEBUSSCHERE Jens
500 - POLANC Jan
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - JUNGELS Bob
0 - VILLELLA Davide
1500 - CHAVES Esteban

----------


## nustrom

> Vincenzo Nibali 3000
> Steven Kruiswijk 1500
> Adam Yates 1500
> David de la Cruz 1000
> Warren Barguil 1000
> Marc Soler 1000
> Carlos Betancur 500
> Rohan Dennis 500
> Omar Fraile 0
> Thomas de Gendt 0



Steven Kruiswijk -> Esteban Chaves
Carlos Betancur -> Jose Joaquin Rojas
Omar Fraile -> Darwin Atapuma

Vaihdot 2,5

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	5	*

1.	100	-	LUTSENKO Alexey
2.	70	-	KUDUS GHEBREMEDHIN Merhawi
3.	50	-	SOLER GIMENEZ Marc
4.	35	-	MOHORIC Matej
5.	30	-	GOUGEARD Alexis
6.	25	-	HALLER Marco
7.	20	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
8.	16	-	BOL Jetse
9.	13	-	MAMYKIN Matvei
10.	10	-	MAISON Jérémy
11.	7	-	KREDER Michel
12.	5	-	VILLELLA Davide
13.	3	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
14.	2	-	FROOME Christopher
15.	1	-	WOODS Michael

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	LUTSENKO Alexey
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM KATUSHA-ALPECIN

Tulokset 

1.	72	Kossu
2.	60	Indurain
3.	58	maupa
4.	53	JupiteriUkko
5.	53	Cybbe
6.	52	Team Bianchi
7.	50	nustrom
8.	48	Googol
9.	47	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
10.	45	Team Red Dreamers
11.	42	PK30
12.	42	Team Grupetto
13.	42	Team TMo
14.	33	CKSG
15.	33	Salaliittoteoria
16.	32	Tenbosse
17.	32	JandoA
18.	25	Equipo Escarcha
19.	23	Pistoleros last shot
20.	22	Koppi
21.	22	Paolo
22.	21	Helmez
23.	11	mjjk
24.	11	TetedeCourse
25.	10	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
26.	5	Tembestin tiimi
27.	5	Team OK
28.	0	CelsiusMattiPekka

Tilanne 

1.	746	Googol
2.	603	Team Red Dreamers
3.	555	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	544	Kossu
5.	478	nustrom
6.	451	maupa
7.	431	PK30
8.	429	JupiteriUkko
9.	399	mjjk
10.	362	Koppi
11.	355	Tenbosse
12.	347	Pistoleros last shot
13.	334	Team Bianchi
14.	318	Paolo
15.	318	Team Grupetto
16.	313	CKSG
17.	299	Tembestin tiimi
18.	296	Team TMo
19.	295	JandoA
20.	294	Salaliittoteoria
21.	276	Cybbe
22.	269	Helmez
23.	264	CelsiusMattiPekka
24.	262	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
25.	246	Team OK
26.	233	Equipo Escarcha
27.	173	Indurain
28.	123	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	6	*

1.	100	-	MARCZYNSKI Tomasz
2.	70	-	POLJANSKI Pawel
3.	50	-	MAS NICOLAU Enric
4.	35	-	SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon
5.	30	-	POLANC Jan
6.	25	-	BARGUIL Warren
7.	20	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
8.	16	-	FROOME Christopher
9.	13	-	ARU Fabio
10.	10	-	HAIG Jack
11.	7	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
12.	5	-	ROCHE Nicholas
13.	3	-	YATES Adam
14.	2	-	POELS Wouter
15.	1	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MAS NICOLAU Enric
paras joukkue:	5	-	UAE - TEAMEMIRATES

Tulokset 

1.	117	PK30
2.	117	Koppi
3.	107	Tenbosse
4.	106	Indurain
5.	104	Team Red Dreamers
6.	101	Paolo
7.	85	JupiteriUkko
8.	81	Kossu
9.	80	maupa
10.	75	Googol
11.	71	Team Grupetto
12.	67	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
13.	67	Team Bianchi
14.	67	Salaliittoteoria
15.	67	Cybbe
16.	66	Team TMo
17.	62	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
18.	57	CKSG
19.	47	JandoA
20.	41	Equipo Escarcha
21.	40	Pistoleros last shot
22.	40	Helmez
23.	29	TetedeCourse
24.	28	nustrom
25.	24	mjjk
26.	13	Tembestin tiimi
27.	10	Team OK
28.	5	CelsiusMattiPekka

Tilanne 

1.	821	Googol
2.	707	Team Red Dreamers
3.	625	Kossu
4.	622	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	548	PK30
6.	531	maupa
7.	514	JupiteriUkko
8.	506	nustrom
9.	479	Koppi
10.	462	Tenbosse
11.	423	mjjk
12.	419	Paolo
13.	401	Team Bianchi
14.	389	Team Grupetto
15.	387	Pistoleros last shot
16.	370	CKSG
17.	362	Team TMo
18.	361	Salaliittoteoria
19.	343	Cybbe
20.	342	JandoA
21.	324	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
22.	312	Tembestin tiimi
23.	309	Helmez
24.	279	Indurain
25.	274	Equipo Escarcha
26.	269	CelsiusMattiPekka
27.	256	Team OK
28.	152	TetedeCourse

----------


## kukavaa

Team Grupetto

3500 - Froome
1500 - Alaphilippe
1500 - Bardet
1000 - Barguil
500 - Betancur > 0 - Villella
500 - Jungels
500 - Meintjes
0 - Atapuma
0 - DeGendt
0 - Fraile

0,5/8
9500,-

----------


## OK93

ulos COSTA, JUNGELS, OLIVEIRA, POELS, ZAKARIN
sisään ATAPUMA, BOL, CHAVES, FROOME, VILLELLA

3500 FROOME Chris
3000 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 YATES Adam
1500 CHAVES Esteban
500 BOL Jetse
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 FRAILE Omar
0 HANSEN Jesper
0 MAS Lluis
0 VILLELLA Davide

10000/10000, 5/8

----------


## Tenbosse

Degenkolb ja Bennett pois. Sisään Roche ja Van Garderen.

----------


## Jabadabado

Ja tehdään lisää vaihtoja jälleen,
Pois: 
3000 Nibali, Vincenzo
1000 Barguil, Warren
Tilalle:
3500 Froome, Chris
0 Atapuma, Darwin

...joukkue tämän jälkeen...

Team Red Dreamers
3500 Froome, Chris
1500 Yates, Adam
1500 Chaves, Esteban
1000 Trentin, Matteo
500 Jungels, Bob
500 Polanc, Jan
500 Oss, Daniel
500 Rohan, Dennis
0 Villella, Davide
0 Atapuma, Darwin

Yht: 9 500, vaihdot 6/8

----------


## TMo

Kruijswijk -> Chaves
Joukkue nyt
Team TMo
3500 - FROOME Chris
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - BARDET Romain
1000 - BARGUIL Warren
1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - HANSEN Jesper
0 - VILLELLA Davide

Vaihdot: 4
Rahaa pankissa 500

----------


## TetedeCourse

2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel --> 3500 - FROOME Cris (7)
1500 - CORT NIELSEN Magnus --> 1500 - CHAVES Esteban (5)
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven --> 500 - OOMEN Sam (7)
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico --> 1000 - VAN GARDEREN TJ (6)
1000 - SOLER Marc --> 1000 - DE LA CRUZ David (4)
500 - JUNGELS Bob --> 500 - WOODS Michael (4)
500 - MOSCON Gianni --> 0 - VILLELLA Davide (6)
500 - ROSON Jaime
0 - FRAILE Omar

7/8 YHT 10 000

----------


## Tembest

Vaihto 2/8

Bardet ulos -> Chaves sisään

----------


## Googol

Betancur -> Villella

----------


## Cybbe

BETANCUR Carlos -> SANCHEZ Luis Leon

----------


## Paolo

3500 Froome Christopher
1000 De La Cruz David
1500 Modolo Sacha
1000 Costa Rui
500 Jungels Bob
500 Polanc Jan
500 Moscon Gianni
1000 Van Garderen Tejay
500 Visconti Giovanni
0 Fraile Omar ----> 0 Villella Davide

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Kossu

Modolo -> Chaves
Kruijswijk -> Aru
Jungels -> Villella

3500 Chris Froome
1500 Sacha Modolo -> 1500 Esteban Chaves (7.)
1500 John Degenkolb -> 0 Jhon Darwin Atapuma (5. etapin jälkeen)
1500 Kruijswijk Steven -> 2000 Fabio Aru (7.)
1000 Soler Marc
500 Jungels Bob -> 0 Davide Villella (7.)
500 Jan Polanc
0 Yves Lampaert
0 Omar Fraile
0 Thomas de Gent

vaihdot 3,5 ja rahat 8500

----------


## JandoA

1. Vaihto:
WARBASSE -> VILLELLA Davide

----------


## mjjk

FRAILE > VILLELLA 
Uusi joukkue:
3000 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - CARUSO Damiano
0 - VILLELLA Davide
0 - ARMEE Sander
0 - DE MARCHI Alessandro


Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Cybbe

Omar Fraile -> POLJANSKI Pawel

----------


## JTu

Fraile -> Villella

----------


## kukavaa

Team Grupetto

3500 - Froome
1500 - Alaphilippe
1500 - Bardet
1000 - Barguil > 1000 van Garderen
0 - Villella
500 - Jungels
500 - Meintjes
0 - Atapuma
0 - DeGendt
0 - Fraile

1/8
9500,-

----------


## TMo

Team TMo
Barquil ja rahat pankista -> Yates Adam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nustrom

> Vincenzo Nibali 3000
> Steven Kruiswijk 1500
> Adam Yates 1500
> David de la Cruz 1000
> Warren Barguil 1000
> Marc Soler 1000
> Carlos Betancur 500
> Rohan Dennis 500
> Omar Fraile 0
> ...



Warren Barguil -> Nicholas Roche

vaihdot 3

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Betancur -> Polanc

3500 Froome
1500 Chaves
1500 Bardet
1000 Roche
1000 De la Cruz
500 Polanc
500 Jungels
500 Woods
0 Pauwels
0 Villella

10000 / 10000

Vaihdot 5
Keskeyttäneiden korvaaminen 1

----------


## Cybbe

NIBALI Vincenzo -> CONTADOR Alberto
YATES Simon -> Yates Adam

----------


## Koppi

Vaihdot:
1000 BARGUIL Warren -> 1000 TRENTIN Matteo
500 DENNIS Rohan -> 1000 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 BENNETT George -> 0 VILLELLA Davide


3500 FROOME Chris
1500 BARDET Romain
1500 CHAVES Esteban
1000 TRENTIN Matteo
1000 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 JUNGELS Bob
500 MEINTJES Louis
500 POLANC Jan
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 VILLELLA Davide


Yht. 10 000
Vaihdot: 2 + 2 keskeyttänyttä

----------


## Pesonito

CelsiusMattiPekka
Degengolb -> Chaves

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	7	*

1.	100	-	MOHORIC Matej
2.	70	-	POLJANSKI Pawel
3.	50	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
4.	35	-	DE GENDT Thomas
5.	30	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
6.	25	-	DE TIER Floris
7.	20	-	BOL Jetse
8.	16	-	MATE MARDONES Luis Angel
9.	13	-	PEREZ Anthony
10.	10	-	COURTEILLE Arnaud
11.	7	-	REYES Aldemar
12.	5	-	CARAPAZ Richard
13.	3	-	GOUGEARD Alexis
14.	2	-	REIS Rafael Ferreira
15.	1	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MATE MARDONES Luis Angel
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	105	nustrom
2.	95	Googol
3.	95	JupiteriUkko
4.	95	Team TMo
5.	85	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	85	Indurain
7.	80	Team Bianchi
8.	80	Cybbe
9.	70	Team Grupetto
10.	66	CKSG
11.	65	PK30
12.	65	maupa
13.	65	Team OK
14.	60	Team Red Dreamers
15.	60	Kossu
16.	60	Equipo Escarcha
17.	50	Salaliittoteoria
18.	45	TetedeCourse
19.	40	mjjk
20.	35	Tenbosse
21.	35	Paolo
22.	35	JandoA
23.	30	Koppi
24.	25	Helmez
25.	21	Tembestin tiimi
26.	10	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
27.	5	CelsiusMattiPekka
28.	0	Pistoleros last shot

Tilanne 

1.	916	Googol
2.	803	Team Red Dreamers
3.	707	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	685	Kossu
5.	613	PK30
6.	611	nustrom
7.	609	JupiteriUkko
8.	596	maupa
9.	509	Koppi
10.	497	Tenbosse
11.	481	Team Bianchi
12.	463	mjjk
13.	459	Team Grupetto
14.	457	Team TMo
15.	454	Paolo
16.	436	CKSG
17.	423	Cybbe
18.	411	Salaliittoteoria
19.	387	Pistoleros last shot
20.	377	JandoA
21.	364	Indurain
22.	334	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
23.	334	Helmez
24.	334	Equipo Escarcha
25.	333	Tembestin tiimi
26.	321	Team OK
27.	274	CelsiusMattiPekka
28.	197	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	8	*

1.	100	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2.	70	-	POLANC Jan
3.	50	-	MAJKA Rafal
4.	35	-	PAUWELS Serge
5.	30	-	SANTOS SIMOES OLIVEIRA Nelson Filipe
6.	25	-	KREDER Michel
7.	20	-	MONFORT Maxime
8.	16	-	DE CLERCQ Bart
9.	13	-	LOSADA ALGUACIL Alberto
10.	10	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
11.	7	-	OLIVIER Daan
12.	5	-	VLIEGEN Loïc
13.	3	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
14.	2	-	FROOME Christopher
15.	1	-	HERNANDEZ BLAZQUEZ Jesus

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	NIEMIEC Przemyslaw
paras joukkue:	5	-	UAE - TEAMEMIRATES

Tulokset 

1.	200	Helmez
2.	147	Team Grupetto
3.	142	Team Red Dreamers
4.	142	PK30
5.	128	Pistoleros last shot
6.	127	Kossu
7.	122	Paolo
8.	117	Koppi
9.	82	Salaliittoteoria
10.	70	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
11.	67	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	67	JupiteriUkko
13.	67	Team TMo
14.	62	Googol
15.	62	maupa
16.	52	Team Bianchi
17.	52	Cybbe
18.	52	Team OK
19.	47	JandoA
20.	47	TetedeCourse
21.	42	CKSG
22.	32	Tenbosse
23.	30	Indurain
24.	30	Equipo Escarcha
25.	25	mjjk
26.	15	nustrom
27.	10	Tembestin tiimi
28.	5	CelsiusMattiPekka

Tilanne 

1.	978	Googol
2.	945	Team Red Dreamers
3.	812	Kossu
4.	774	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	755	PK30
6.	676	JupiteriUkko
7.	658	maupa
8.	626	nustrom
9.	626	Koppi
10.	606	Team Grupetto
11.	576	Paolo
12.	534	Helmez
13.	533	Team Bianchi
14.	529	Tenbosse
15.	524	Team TMo
16.	515	Pistoleros last shot
17.	493	Salaliittoteoria
18.	488	mjjk
19.	478	CKSG
20.	475	Cybbe
21.	424	JandoA
22.	404	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
23.	394	Indurain
24.	373	Team OK
25.	364	Equipo Escarcha
26.	343	Tembestin tiimi
27.	279	CelsiusMattiPekka
28.	244	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	9	*

1.	100	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	70	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
3.	50	-	WOODS Michael
4.	35	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
5.	30	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
6.	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
7.	20	-	DE LA CRUZ MELGAREJO David
8.	16	-	OOMEN Sam
9.	13	-	ROCHE Nicholas
10.	10	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
11.	7	-	ARU Fabio
12.	5	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
13.	3	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
14.	2	-	HAIG Jack
15.	1	-	PEDRERO LOPEZ Antonio

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	FROOME Christopher
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	POLANC Jan
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	SOLER GIMENEZ Marc
paras joukkue:	5	-	ORICA - SCOTT

Tulokset 

1.	336	TetedeCourse
2.	335	JupiteriUkko
3.	335	CKSG
4.	333	Salaliittoteoria
5.	332	Googol
6.	320	Cybbe
7.	315	PK30
8.	315	maupa
9.	280	Team TMo
10.	275	Team Bianchi
11.	275	JandoA
12.	270	Team Red Dreamers
13.	270	Koppi
14.	267	Kossu
15.	265	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
16.	263	Tenbosse
17.	255	Team OK
18.	200	Paolo
19.	193	Helmez
20.	175	Equipo Escarcha
21.	170	Team Grupetto
22.	162	mjjk
23.	133	nustrom
24.	112	Indurain
25.	97	Tembestin tiimi
26.	87	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
27.	51	Pistoleros last shot
28.	10	CelsiusMattiPekka

Tilanne 

1.	1310	Googol
2.	1215	Team Red Dreamers
3.	1079	Kossu
4.	1070	PK30
5.	1039	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	1011	JupiteriUkko
7.	973	maupa
8.	896	Koppi
9.	826	Salaliittoteoria
10.	813	CKSG
11.	808	Team Bianchi
12.	804	Team TMo
13.	795	Cybbe
14.	792	Tenbosse
15.	776	Team Grupetto
16.	776	Paolo
17.	759	nustrom
18.	727	Helmez
19.	699	JandoA
20.	650	mjjk
21.	628	Team OK
22.	580	TetedeCourse
23.	566	Pistoleros last shot
24.	539	Equipo Escarcha
25.	506	Indurain
26.	491	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
27.	440	Tembestin tiimi
28.	289	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Helmez

vaihto 3:
1000 - DEBUSSCHERE Jens  -> 1000 - ROCHE Nicolas

2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco 
1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - POLANC Jan
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - JUNGELS Bob
0 - VILLELLA Davide
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1000 - ROCHE Nicolas

----------


## Kossu

Fraile -> Woods

3500 Chris Froome
1500 Sacha Modolo -> 1500 Esteban Chaves (7.)
1500 John Degenkolb -> 0 Jhon Darwin Atapuma (5. etapin jälkeen)
1500 Kruijswijk Steven -> 2000 Fabio Aru (7.)
1000 Soler Marc
500 Jungels Bob -> 0 Davide Villella (7.)
500 Jan Polanc
0 Yves Lampaert
0 Omar Fraile -> 500 Michael Woods (9.)
0 Thomas de Gent

vaihdot 4,5 ja rahat 9000

----------


## Nikodemus

Team Tyhjät Tuubit

1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - DEGENKOLB John -> 2000 ARU Fabio -> 500 WOODS Michael
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - MODOLO Sacha -> 1500 CHAVES Esteban
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - BARGUIL Warren -> 2500 CONTADOR Alberto
500 - BENNETT George
500 - DENNIS Rohan -> 0 ATAPUMA Jhon Darwin
500 - MEINTJES Louis -> 0 VILLELLA Davide
0 - FRAILE Omar

Vaihdot 5,5/8
9500 / 10000

----------


## Jabadabado

Ja jälleen on vaihtojen aika,
Pois: 
500 Jungels, Bob
Tilalle:
1000 Roche, Nicolas

...joukkue tämän jälkeen...

Team Red Dreamers
3500 Froome, Chris
1500 Yates, Adam
1500 Chaves, Esteban
1000 Trentin, Matteo
1000 Roche, Nicolas
500 Polanc, Jan
500 Oss, Daniel
500 Rohan, Dennis
0 Villella, Davide
0 Atapuma, Darwin

Yht: 10 000, vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Paolo

3500 Froome Christopher
1000 De La Cruz David
1500 Modolo Sacha ----> 1500 Chaves Esteban
1000 Costa Rui ----> 1000 Roche Nicholas
500 Jungels Bob
500 Polanc Jan
500 Moscon Gianni
1000 Van Garderen Tejay
500 Visconti Giovanni
    0 Villella Davide

Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## TMo

Hansen -> Fraile
Joukkue nyt
Team TMo
3500 - FROOME Chris
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - VILLELLA Davide

Vaihdot: 3
Keskeytysvaihdot: 2

----------


## Kossu

Jaahas. Aru -> Nibali

3500 Chris Froome
1500 Sacha Modolo -> 1500 Esteban Chaves (7.)
1500 John Degenkolb -> 0 Jhon Darwin Atapuma (5. etapin jälkeen)
1500 Kruijswijk Steven -> 2000 Fabio Aru (7.) -> 3000 Vincenzo Nibali (11.)
1000 Soler Marc
500 Jungels Bob -> 0 Davide Villella (7.)
500 Jan Polanc
0 Yves Lampaert
0 Omar Fraile -> 500 Michael Woods (9.)
0 Thomas de Gent

vaihdot 5,5 ja rahat 10.000

----------


## OK93

ulos HANSEN J
sisään DE GENDT

3500 FROOME Chris
3000 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 YATES Adam
1500 CHAVES Esteban
500 BOL Jetse
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 DE GENDT Thomas
0 FRAILE Omar
0 MAS Lluis
0 VILLELLA Davide

10000/10000, 6/8,5

Onneksi kolmatta viikkoa ehtii seuraamaan paremmin ajan tasalla...

----------


## maupa

Yates -> Kelderman

----------


## TMo

Kruiswijk -> Chaves
Joukkue nyt
Team TMo
3500 - FROOME Chris
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - VILLELLA Davide

Vaihdot: 4
Keskeytysvaihdot: 2

----------


## Googol

> Kruiswijk -> Chaves
> Joukkue nyt
> Team TMo
> 3500 - FROOME Chris
> 1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
> 1500 - CHAVES Esteban
> 1500 - BARDET Romain
> 1500 - YATES Adam
> 1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
> ...



Kruijswijk taisi vaihtua Chavesiin jo vajaa viikko sitten.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	10	*

1.	100	-	TRENTIN Matteo
2.	70	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
3.	50	-	ROSON GARCIA Jaime
4.	35	-	JANSE VAN RENSBURG Jacques
5.	30	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
6.	25	-	SOLER GIMENEZ Marc
7.	20	-	SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon
8.	16	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
9.	13	-	COURTEILLE Arnaud
10.	10	-	REIS Rafael Ferreira
11.	7	-	LINDEMAN Bertjan
12.	5	-	ROCHE Nicholas
13.	3	-	HAIG Jack
14.	2	-	BERNARD Julien
15.	1	-	REYES Aldemar

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	TRENTIN Matteo
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	205	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	175	PK30
3.	175	maupa
4.	170	Googol
5.	170	Team Red Dreamers
6.	170	JupiteriUkko
7.	170	Koppi
8.	170	Team TMo
9.	150	Indurain
10.	120	nustrom
11.	95	TetedeCourse
12.	80	JandoA
13.	75	Kossu
14.	75	Team Bianchi
15.	65	Cybbe
16.	50	Salaliittoteoria
17.	45	Team OK
18.	41	mjjk
19.	40	Tenbosse
20.	35	Team Grupetto
21.	35	Paolo
22.	30	CKSG
23.	30	Helmez
24.	25	Equipo Escarcha
25.	25	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
26.	20	Pistoleros last shot
27.	20	Tembestin tiimi
28.	15	CelsiusMattiPekka

Tilanne 

1.	1480	Googol
2.	1385	Team Red Dreamers
3.	1245	PK30
4.	1244	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	1181	JupiteriUkko
6.	1154	Kossu
7.	1148	maupa
8.	1066	Koppi
9.	974	Team TMo
10.	883	Team Bianchi
11.	879	nustrom
12.	876	Salaliittoteoria
13.	860	Cybbe
14.	843	CKSG
15.	832	Tenbosse
16.	811	Team Grupetto
17.	811	Paolo
18.	779	JandoA
19.	757	Helmez
20.	691	mjjk
21.	675	TetedeCourse
22.	673	Team OK
23.	656	Indurain
24.	586	Pistoleros last shot
25.	564	Equipo Escarcha
26.	516	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
27.	460	Tembestin tiimi
28.	304	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	11	*

1.	100	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
2.	70	-	FROOME Christopher
3.	50	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
4.	35	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
5.	30	-	BARDET Romain
6.	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
7.	20	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
8.	16	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
9.	13	-	ATAPUMA HURTADO Jhon Darwin
10.	10	-	DE LA CRUZ MELGAREJO David
11.	7	-	WOODS Michael
12.	5	-	POELS Wouter
13.	3	-	CARAPAZ Richard
14.	2	-	BILBAO LÓPEZ DE ARMENTIA Pello
15.	1	-	ARU Fabio

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	BARDET Romain
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	198	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	198	Team TMo
3.	193	Team Bianchi
4.	191	CKSG
5.	188	Koppi
6.	183	Team OK
7.	177	Salaliittoteoria
8.	167	Helmez
9.	165	JupiteriUkko
10.	165	Cybbe
11.	163	Team Grupetto
12.	155	JandoA
13.	153	Googol
14.	148	Team Red Dreamers
15.	142	PK30
16.	142	maupa
17.	141	Kossu
18.	137	TetedeCourse
19.	135	Paolo
20.	133	Equipo Escarcha
21.	123	mjjk
22.	115	Tenbosse
23.	110	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
24.	105	CelsiusMattiPekka
25.	83	nustrom
26.	82	Tembestin tiimi
27.	75	Pistoleros last shot
28.	26	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	1633	Googol
2.	1533	Team Red Dreamers
3.	1442	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	1387	PK30
5.	1346	JupiteriUkko
6.	1295	Kossu
7.	1290	maupa
8.	1254	Koppi
9.	1172	Team TMo
10.	1076	Team Bianchi
11.	1053	Salaliittoteoria
12.	1034	CKSG
13.	1025	Cybbe
14.	974	Team Grupetto
15.	962	nustrom
16.	947	Tenbosse
17.	946	Paolo
18.	934	JandoA
19.	924	Helmez
20.	856	Team OK
21.	814	mjjk
22.	812	TetedeCourse
23.	697	Equipo Escarcha
24.	682	Indurain
25.	661	Pistoleros last shot
26.	626	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
27.	542	Tembestin tiimi
28.	409	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	12	*

1.	100	-	MARCZYNSKI Tomasz
2.	70	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
3.	50	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
4.	35	-	POLJANSKI Pawel
5.	30	-	CLEMENT Stef
6.	25	-	CANTY Brendan
7.	20	-	PEREZ Anthony
8.	16	-	POLANC Jan
9.	13	-	SCHILLINGER Andreas
10.	10	-	ARROYO DURAN David
11.	7	-	KONING Peter
12.	5	-	DUVAL Julien
13.	3	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
14.	2	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
15.	1	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
paras joukkue:	5	-	BORA-HANSGROHE

Tulokset 

1.	156	PK30
2.	140	Googol
3.	140	Team TMo
4.	127	JandoA
5.	125	Team Bianchi
6.	125	Team OK
7.	125	TetedeCourse
8.	115	Team Grupetto
9.	113	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
10.	103	Equipo Escarcha
11.	90	Tembestin tiimi
12.	88	Cybbe
13.	83	Pistoleros last shot
14.	77	Indurain
15.	76	Team Red Dreamers
16.	76	Koppi
17.	61	Kossu
18.	61	Salaliittoteoria
19.	61	Paolo
20.	60	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
21.	60	JupiteriUkko
22.	60	maupa
23.	60	nustrom
24.	42	Helmez
25.	30	CKSG
26.	30	Tenbosse
27.	25	mjjk
28.	10	CelsiusMattiPekka

Tilanne 

1.	1773	Googol
2.	1609	Team Red Dreamers
3.	1543	PK30
4.	1502	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	1406	JupiteriUkko
6.	1356	Kossu
7.	1350	maupa
8.	1330	Koppi
9.	1312	Team TMo
10.	1201	Team Bianchi
11.	1114	Salaliittoteoria
12.	1113	Cybbe
13.	1089	Team Grupetto
14.	1064	CKSG
15.	1061	JandoA
16.	1022	nustrom
17.	1007	Paolo
18.	981	Team OK
19.	977	Tenbosse
20.	966	Helmez
21.	937	TetedeCourse
22.	839	mjjk
23.	800	Equipo Escarcha
24.	759	Indurain
25.	744	Pistoleros last shot
26.	739	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
27.	632	Tembestin tiimi
28.	419	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## TMo

> Kruijswijk taisi vaihtua Chavesiin jo vajaa viikko sitten.



Katoppas perhana näinhän se jo olikin! Mutta vaihtojen määrä meni kuitenkin oikein kun se oli jo silloin 4. vaihto ja sen jälkeen on tullut 2 noita "keskeytysvaihtoa". Kiitos!

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Pauwels -> Poljanski

3500 Froome
1500 Chaves
1500 Bardet
1000 Roche
1000 De la Cruz
500 Polanc
500 Jungels
500 Woods
0 Poljanski
0 Villella

10000 / 10000

Vaihdot 5
Keskeyttäneiden korvaaminen 2

----------


## mjjk

BARDET -> CONTADOR
VAN GARDEREN -> POLJANSKI


Uusi joukkue:
3000 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - ARU Fabio
2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - CARUSO Damiano
0 - VILLELLA Davide
0 - ARMEE Sander
0 - DE MARCHI Alessandro
0 - POLJANSKI Pawel

Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Velluz

3000 - NIBALI Vincenzo

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto

1500 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian

1000 - COSTA Rui

500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon

500 - MONFORT Maxime

500 - DENNIS Rohan

500 - OOMEN Sam

0 - AGUIRRE Hernan

0 - FRAILE Omar   -> 0 - VILLELLA Davide

1 kesketysvaihto käytetty 10000/10000

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TetedeCourse

2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel --> 3500 - FROOME Cris (7)
1500 - CORT NIELSEN Magnus --> 1500 - CHAVES Esteban (5)
1500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven --> 500 - OOMEN Sam (7)
1500 - YATES Adam --> 1500 - KELDERMAN Vilco (14)
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico --> 1000 - VAN GARDEREN TJ (6)
1000 - SOLER Marc --> 1000 - DE LA CRUZ David (4)
500 - JUNGELS Bob --> 500 - WOODS Michael (4)
500 - MOSCON Gianni --> 0 - VILLELLA Davide (6)
500 - ROSON Jaime
0 - FRAILE Omar

8/8 YHT 10 000

----------


## OK93

ulos FRAILE
sisään MARCZYNSKI

3500 FROOME Chris
3000 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 YATES Adam
1500 CHAVES Esteban
500 BOL Jetse
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 DE GENDT Thomas
0 MARCZYNSKI Tomasz
0 MAS Lluis
0 VILLELLA Davide

7/9, 10K/10K

----------


## TMo

Team TMo
Fraile -> Marczynski


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JandoA

2 ja 3 vaihto:
ulos POZZOVIVO ja FRAILE 
Sisään WOODS Michael ja ROJAS Jose Joaquin

----------


## Zorbuli

Keskeyttäneen vaihto: 
Fraile ulos Marczynski sisään

----------


## JupiteriUkko

1500 - YATES Adam -> 1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco


3500 - FROOME Chris  
1500 - CHAVES Esteban  
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo  
1000 - DE LA CRUZ David  
1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - WOODS Michael  
0  - ATAPUMA  Darwin  
0 - DE GENDT Thomas  
0  -  VILLELLA Davide 


7/8 10 000/10 000

----------


## PK30

500 - BETANCUR Carlos -> 500 - MORENO Daniel
0 - FRAILE Omar -> 0 - BILBAO Bello
1500 - MODOLO Sacha -> 2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel

3500 - FROOME Chris
2000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - MORENO Daniel
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - POLANC Jan
0 - BILBAO Bello
0 - VILLELLA Davide

10000/10000
5/8

----------


## Cybbe

Yates -> Kelderman

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Bardet -> Kelderman

----------


## Zorbuli

Ymmärsinköhän ihan oikein tuon vaihtojen määrän. Eli 8 normaalia vaihtoa ja lisäksi max 10 keskeyttänyttä saa vaihtaa, joiden hinta 0,5 ja 0,5 lasketaan tuohon 8 mukaan. Eli itsellä tehtynä 6 normaalia vaihtoa ja 0,5 eli yksi keskeyttäneen vaihto. Eli vaihdot nyt 6,5/8 vai miten hitossa tuo menee ettei tule sanomista kun vaihtoja tehty liikaa  :Vink: 

Team Bianchi nyt:

Froome 3500
Nibali 3000
Garderen 1000
Chaves 1500 
De La Cruz 1000
Geniez 0
De Gendht 0
Villela 0
Marczynski 0
Atapuma 0

----------


## TeroTE

Trentin ja Rojas sisään. Vaihdot 5 ja 6.

3500 Froome
1500 Kelderman
1500 Dagenkolb --> 1500 Chavez 
1500 Yates A. --> 1000 Van Garderen —>1000 TRENTIN Matteo
500 Nieve
500 Meintjes —> 500 ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 Caruso --> 1000 De La Cruz
500 Jungels --> 500 Woods
0 De Gendt
0 Atapuma




yhteensä: 10000
vaihdot: 6/8

----------


## Googol

> Ymmärsinköhän ihan oikein tuon vaihtojen määrän. Eli 8 normaalia vaihtoa ja lisäksi max 10 keskeyttänyttä saa vaihtaa, joiden hinta 0,5 ja 0,5 lasketaan tuohon 8 mukaan. Eli itsellä tehtynä 6 normaalia vaihtoa ja 0,5 eli yksi keskeyttäneen vaihto. Eli vaihdot nyt 6,5/8 vai miten hitossa tuo menee ettei tule sanomista kun vaihtoja tehty liikaa



Meni joo toi selitys vähän monimutkaiseksi. Eli maksimi vaihto"pisteet" on 8, ja normaali vaihto maksaa 1 "pisteen" ja keskeyttäneen 0,5 "pistettä". Taulukossa on tilaa 10 nimelle, joten vaikka tekisi 6 keskeytysvaihtoa, ei saa tehdä 11 vaihtoa (vaikka vaihto"pisteet" olisivatkin 8).

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	13	*

1.	100	-	TRENTIN Matteo
2.	70	-	MOSCON Gianni
3.	50	-	ANDERSEN Soren Kragh
4.	35	-	SCHWARZMANN Michael
5.	30	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
6.	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
7.	20	-	FROOME Christopher
8.	16	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
9.	13	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
10.	10	-	ROCHE Nicholas
11.	7	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
12.	5	-	ARU Fabio
13.	3	-	WOODS Michael
14.	2	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
15.	1	-	KONRAD Patrick

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	DE GENDT Thomas
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	222	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	206	maupa
3.	205	Googol
4.	200	JupiteriUkko
5.	197	Team Red Dreamers
6.	197	Team TMo
7.	190	PK30
8.	187	Koppi
9.	157	Paolo
10.	110	Kossu
11.	107	Team Bianchi
12.	107	Team OK
13.	98	Cybbe
14.	97	Tenbosse
15.	95	JandoA
16.	91	CKSG
17.	85	Salaliittoteoria
18.	75	TetedeCourse
19.	73	mjjk
20.	70	Team Grupetto
21.	68	Equipo Escarcha
22.	57	nustrom
23.	56	Helmez
24.	47	Tembestin tiimi
25.	43	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
26.	42	CelsiusMattiPekka
27.	39	Indurain
28.	38	Pistoleros last shot

Tilanne 

1.	1978	Googol
2.	1806	Team Red Dreamers
3.	1724	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	1606	JupiteriUkko
5.	1572	PK30
6.	1556	maupa
7.	1517	Koppi
8.	1509	Team TMo
9.	1466	Kossu
10.	1308	Team Bianchi
11.	1211	Cybbe
12.	1199	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1164	Paolo
14.	1159	Team Grupetto
15.	1156	JandoA
16.	1155	CKSG
17.	1088	Team OK
18.	1079	nustrom
19.	1074	Tenbosse
20.	1022	Helmez
21.	1012	TetedeCourse
22.	912	mjjk
23.	868	Equipo Escarcha
24.	798	Indurain
25.	782	Pistoleros last shot
26.	782	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
27.	679	Tembestin tiimi
28.	461	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	14	*

1.	100	-	MAJKA Rafal
2.	70	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
3.	50	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
4.	35	-	FROOME Christopher
5.	30	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
6.	25	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
7.	20	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
8.	16	-	POELS Wouter
9.	13	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
10.	10	-	ARU Fabio
11.	7	-	WOODS Michael
12.	5	-	BILBAO LÓPEZ DE ARMENTIA Pello
13.	3	-	BARDET Romain
14.	2	-	CARAPAZ Richard
15.	1	-	DE LA CRUZ MELGAREJO David

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MATE MARDONES Luis Angel
paras joukkue:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	168	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
2.	158	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	150	Kossu
4.	145	Helmez
5.	144	Team Bianchi
6.	143	Team OK
7.	140	maupa
8.	131	Googol
9.	130	mjjk
10.	126	TetedeCourse
11.	125	Cybbe
12.	125	JandoA
13.	116	JupiteriUkko
14.	115	PK30
15.	112	Team TMo
16.	111	Koppi
17.	111	CKSG
18.	108	Team Red Dreamers
19.	104	Salaliittoteoria
20.	94	Paolo
21.	90	Pistoleros last shot
22.	88	Tembestin tiimi
23.	79	Tenbosse
24.	76	CelsiusMattiPekka
25.	75	Equipo Escarcha
26.	74	nustrom
27.	73	Team Grupetto
28.	58	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	2109	Googol
2.	1914	Team Red Dreamers
3.	1882	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	1722	JupiteriUkko
5.	1696	maupa
6.	1687	PK30
7.	1628	Koppi
8.	1621	Team TMo
9.	1616	Kossu
10.	1452	Team Bianchi
11.	1336	Cybbe
12.	1303	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1281	JandoA
14.	1266	CKSG
15.	1258	Paolo
16.	1232	Team Grupetto
17.	1231	Team OK
18.	1167	Helmez
19.	1153	nustrom
20.	1153	Tenbosse
21.	1138	TetedeCourse
22.	1042	mjjk
23.	950	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
24.	943	Equipo Escarcha
25.	872	Pistoleros last shot
26.	856	Indurain
27.	767	Tembestin tiimi
28.	537	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	15	*

1.	100	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
2.	70	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
3.	50	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
4.	35	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
5.	30	-	FROOME Christopher
6.	25	-	WOODS Michael
7.	20	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
8.	16	-	POELS Wouter
9.	13	-	MEINTJES Louis
10.	10	-	BILBAO LÓPEZ DE ARMENTIA Pello
11.	7	-	ARU Fabio
12.	5	-	BARDET Romain
13.	3	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
14.	2	-	ATAPUMA HURTADO Jhon Darwin
15.	1	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ARMEE Sander
paras joukkue:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	260	PK30
2.	230	Helmez
3.	192	JupiteriUkko
4.	190	maupa
5.	185	Cybbe
6.	176	JandoA
7.	175	Salaliittoteoria
8.	175	CKSG
9.	175	TetedeCourse
10.	157	Kossu
11.	152	Googol
12.	147	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
13.	135	Koppi
14.	132	Team Bianchi
15.	132	Team OK
16.	130	mjjk
17.	122	Team TMo
18.	117	Team Red Dreamers
19.	100	Paolo
20.	85	Team Grupetto
21.	85	Tenbosse
22.	85	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
23.	83	CelsiusMattiPekka
24.	77	Tembestin tiimi
25.	68	Indurain
26.	67	nustrom
27.	55	Equipo Escarcha
28.	53	Pistoleros last shot

Tilanne 

1.	2261	Googol
2.	2031	Team Red Dreamers
3.	2029	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	1914	JupiteriUkko
5.	1886	maupa
6.	1947	PK30
7.	1763	Koppi
8.	1743	Team TMo
9.	1773	Kossu
10.	1584	Team Bianchi
11.	1521	Cybbe
12.	1478	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1457	JandoA
14.	1441	CKSG
15.	1358	Paolo
16.	1317	Team Grupetto
17.	1363	Team OK
18.	1397	Helmez
19.	1220	nustrom
20.	1238	Tenbosse
21.	1313	TetedeCourse
22.	1172	mjjk
23.	1035	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
24.	998	Equipo Escarcha
25.	925	Pistoleros last shot
26.	924	Indurain
27.	844	Tembestin tiimi
28.	620	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## JandoA

4. ja 5. vaihto:
Kruijswijk ja Fernandez ulos
Sisään Jungels Bob ja Lopez Miguel Angel

----------


## OK93

ulos YATES A. & BOL
sisään LOPEZ M.A. & ARMEE

3500 FROOME Chris
3000 NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 CHAVES Esteban
0 ARMEE Sander
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 DE GENDT Thomas
0 MARCZYNSKI Tomasz
0 MAS Lluis
0 VILLELLA Davide

9/9, 10K/10K

----------


## JTu

Geniez -> Lampaert

----------


## JandoA

6. vaihto:
Ulos Geniez
Sisään LAMPAERT Yves

----------


## TMo

Yates -> Kelderman
Joukkue nyt
Team TMo
3500 - FROOME Chris
1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
0 - ATAPUMA Darwin
0 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - VILLELLA Davide

Vaihdot: 5
Keskeytysvaihdot: 2

----------


## Koppi

Vaihto:
500 JUNGELS Bob -> 500 WOODS Michael


3500 FROOME Chris
1500 BARDET Romain
1500 CHAVES Esteban
1000 TRENTIN Matteo
1000 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 WOODS Michael
500 MEINTJES Louis
500 POLANC Jan
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 VILLELLA Davide


Yht. 10 000
Vaihdot: 3 + 2 keskeyttänyttä

----------


## Jabadabado

Tehdään viimeinen vaihto,
Pois: 
1500 Chaves, Esteban
Tilalle:
1500 Kelderman, Wilco

...lopullinen joukkue tämän jälkeen (koska vaihdot käytetty)...

Team Red Dreamers
3500 Froome, Chris
1500 Yates, Adam
1500 Kelderman, Wilco
1000 Trentin, Matteo
1000 Roche, Nicolas
500 Polanc, Jan
500 Oss, Daniel
500 Rohan, Dennis
0 Villella, Davide
0 Atapuma, Darwin

Yht: 10 000, vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Zorbuli

Team Bianchi vaihtaa:

Geniez ulos Mohoric sisään.

Team Bianchi nyt:

Froome 3500
Nibali 3000
Garderen 1000
Chaves 1500 
De La Cruz 1000
Mohoric 0
De Gendht 0
Villela 0
Marczynski 0
Atapuma 0

10000/10000

Vaihdot 7/8

keskeyttäneiden vaihdot 2

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Jungels -> Poels
Polanc -> Bilbao

3500 Froome
1500 Chaves
1500 Kelderman
1000 Roche
1000 De la Cruz
1000 Poels
500 Woods
0 Bilbao
0 Poljanski
0 Villella

10000 / 10000

Vaihdot 8
Keskeyttäneiden korvaaminen 2

----------


## Paolo

3500 Froome Christopher
1000 De La Cruz David
1500 Chaves Esteban
1000 Roche Nicholas ----> 1500 Kelderman Wilco
500 Jungels Bob
500 Polanc Jan
500 Moscon Gianni
1000 Van Garderen Tejay -----> 500 Woods Michael
500 Visconti Giovanni
0 Villella Davide

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Koppi

Vaihto:
1500 CHAVES Esteban -> 1500 KELDERMAN Wilco


3500 FROOME Chris
1500 BARDET Romain
1500 KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 TRENTIN Matteo
1000 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 WOODS Michael
500 MEINTJES Louis
500 POLANC Jan
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 VILLELLA Davide


Yht. 10 000
Vaihdot: 4 + 2 keskeyttänyttä

----------


## Velluz

3000- NIBALI Vincenzo

2500- CONTADOR Alberto

1500- ALAPHILIPPE Julian

1000- COSTA Rui

500- SANCHEZ Luis Leon

500- MONFORT Maxime

500- DENNIS Rohan

500- OOMEN Sam  →500 - WOODS Michael

0- AGUIRRE Hernan

0- VILLELLA Davide

Kaksi keskeytys vaihtoa 10000/10000

----------


## maupa

Dennis -> Rojas

----------


## nustrom

Vaihdot:
Adam Yates => Wilco Kelderman
Nicholas Roche => Miguel Angel Lopez
Marc Soler => Omar Fraile
Rohan Dennis => Michael Woods

----------


## TMo

> Yates -> Kelderman
> Joukkue nyt
> Team TMo
> 3500 - FROOME Chris
> 1000 - TRENTIN Matteo
> 1500 - CHAVES Esteban
> 1500 - BARDET Romain
> 1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
> 1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
> ...



Niin siis tuon Frailen olin jo aiemmin keskeyttäneenä vaihtanut pois. Nyt korjattu ylle (alkup viestiä ei pystynyt enää muokkaamaan)

----------


## JTu

Jungels -> Rojas

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	16	*

1.	100	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	70	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
3.	50	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
4.	35	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
5.	30	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
6.	25	-	LUDVIGSSON Tobias
7.	20	-	POELS Wouter
8.	16	-	KÄMNA Lennard
9.	13	-	OSS Daniel
10.	10	-	GOUGEARD Alexis
11.	7	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
12.	5	-	JUNGELS Bob
13.	3	-	LAMPAERT Yves
14.	2	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
15.	1	-	TRENTIN Matteo

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	FROOME Christopher
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	250	Cybbe
2.	243	JupiteriUkko
3.	243	maupa
4.	238	JandoA
5.	227	TetedeCourse
6.	226	CKSG
7.	225	Salaliittoteoria
8.	224	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	210	Team OK
10.	207	Team Bianchi
11.	203	Kossu
12.	179	Team Red Dreamers
13.	178	Koppi
14.	176	PK30
15.	169	Googol
16.	167	Paolo
17.	166	Team TMo
18.	165	Equipo Escarcha
19.	162	Team Grupetto
20.	158	Tenbosse
21.	107	Helmez
22.	95	mjjk
23.	95	Pistoleros last shot
24.	62	Tembestin tiimi
25.	60	CelsiusMattiPekka
26.	50	nustrom
27.	45	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
28.	24	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	2430	Googol
2.	2253	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2210	Team Red Dreamers
4.	2157	JupiteriUkko
5.	2129	maupa
6.	2123	PK30
7.	1976	Kossu
8.	1941	Koppi
9.	1909	Team TMo
10.	1791	Team Bianchi
11.	1771	Cybbe
12.	1703	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1695	JandoA
14.	1667	CKSG
15.	1573	Team OK
16.	1540	TetedeCourse
17.	1525	Paolo
18.	1504	Helmez
19.	1479	Team Grupetto
20.	1396	Tenbosse
21.	1270	nustrom
22.	1267	mjjk
23.	1163	Equipo Escarcha
24.	1080	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
25.	1020	Pistoleros last shot
26.	948	Indurain
27.	906	Tembestin tiimi
28.	680	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	17	*

1.	100	-	DENIFL Stefan
2.	70	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
3.	50	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
4.	35	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
5.	30	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
6.	25	-	MAJKA Rafal
7.	20	-	WOODS Michael
8.	16	-	MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
9.	13	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
10.	10	-	DE LA CRUZ MELGAREJO David
11.	7	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
12.	5	-	HAIG Jack
13.	3	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
14.	2	-	FROOME Christopher
15.	1	-	POELS Wouter

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
paras joukkue:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	168	PK30
2.	145	Cybbe
3.	145	mjjk
4.	137	Team OK
5.	135	JandoA
6.	130	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
7.	125	Pistoleros last shot
8.	113	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	113	Helmez
10.	111	maupa
11.	95	JupiteriUkko
12.	92	Kossu
13.	92	Equipo Escarcha
14.	87	Googol
15.	86	Salaliittoteoria
16.	83	CKSG
17.	82	Team Bianchi
18.	80	TetedeCourse
19.	80	Paolo
20.	75	Team TMo
21.	72	Koppi
22.	69	Tembestin tiimi
23.	65	Team Red Dreamers
24.	61	CelsiusMattiPekka
25.	58	Tenbosse
26.	45	nustrom
27.	37	Team Grupetto
28.	32	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	2517	Googol
2.	2366	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2291	PK30
4.	2275	Team Red Dreamers
5.	2252	JupiteriUkko
6.	2240	maupa
7.	2068	Kossu
8.	2013	Koppi
9.	1984	Team TMo
10.	1916	Cybbe
11.	1873	Team Bianchi
12.	1830	JandoA
13.	1789	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1750	CKSG
15.	1710	Team OK
16.	1620	TetedeCourse
17.	1617	Helmez
18.	1605	Paolo
19.	1516	Team Grupetto
20.	1454	Tenbosse
21.	1412	mjjk
22.	1315	nustrom
23.	1255	Equipo Escarcha
24.	1210	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
25.	1145	Pistoleros last shot
26.	980	Indurain
27.	975	Tembestin tiimi
28.	741	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	18	*

1.	100	-	ARMEE Sander
2.	70	-	LUTSENKO Alexey
3.	50	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
4.	35	-	GOUGEARD Alexis
5.	30	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
6.	25	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
7.	20	-	TRENTIN Matteo
8.	16	-	PARDILLA BELLON Sergio
9.	13	-	TOLHOEK Antwan
10.	10	-	ROUX Anthony
11.	7	-	KONRAD Patrick
12.	5	-	REYES Aldemar
13.	3	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
14.	2	-	MOHORIC Matej
15.	1	-	ROSSETTO Stéphane

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
paras joukkue:	5	-	QUICK STEP FLOORS

Tulokset 

1.	160	Team OK
2.	155	mjjk
3.	105	Indurain
4.	100	maupa
5.	95	JandoA
6.	95	Paolo
7.	90	CKSG
8.	85	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	70	Googol
10.	70	PK30
11.	65	JupiteriUkko
12.	65	Team TMo
13.	60	Team Red Dreamers
14.	60	Koppi
15.	57	Team Bianchi
16.	55	Kossu
17.	48	Team Grupetto
18.	40	Salaliittoteoria
19.	40	TetedeCourse
20.	38	Helmez
21.	38	Pistoleros last shot
22.	35	Cybbe
23.	30	Tenbosse
24.	30	nustrom
25.	20	Equipo Escarcha
26.	20	CelsiusMattiPekka
27.	15	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
28.	15	Tembestin tiimi

Tilanne 

1.	2587	Googol
2.	2451	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2361	PK30
4.	2340	maupa
5.	2335	Team Red Dreamers
6.	2317	JupiteriUkko
7.	2123	Kossu
8.	2073	Koppi
9.	2049	Team TMo
10.	1951	Cybbe
11.	1930	Team Bianchi
12.	1925	JandoA
13.	1870	Team OK
14.	1840	CKSG
15.	1829	Salaliittoteoria
16.	1700	Paolo
17.	1660	TetedeCourse
18.	1655	Helmez
19.	1567	mjjk
20.	1564	Team Grupetto
21.	1484	Tenbosse
22.	1275	Equipo Escarcha
23.	1265	nustrom
24.	1225	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
25.	1183	Pistoleros last shot
26.	1085	Indurain
27.	990	Tembestin tiimi
28.	761	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	19	*

1.	100	-	DE GENDT Thomas
2.	70	-	PANTANO GOMEZ Jarlinson
3.	50	-	GARCIA CORTINA Ivan
4.	35	-	FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto
5.	30	-	DE TIER Floris
6.	25	-	JUNGELS Bob
7.	20	-	BARDET Romain
8.	16	-	ROCHE Nicholas
9.	13	-	NAVARRO GARCIA Daniel
10.	10	-	BOUWMAN Koen
11.	7	-	CLARKE Simon
12.	5	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
13.	3	-	PEDRERO LOPEZ Antonio
14.	2	-	TRENTIN Matteo
15.	1	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	NAVARRO GARCIA Daniel
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO

Tulokset 

1.	180	Team Grupetto
2.	177	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	172	Team TMo
4.	152	Googol
5.	152	JupiteriUkko
6.	145	Team OK
7.	138	CKSG
8.	135	Kossu
9.	135	Cybbe
10.	135	Team Bianchi
11.	120	Equipo Escarcha
12.	110	nustrom
13.	76	maupa
14.	72	Koppi
15.	71	JandoA
16.	68	Team Red Dreamers
17.	66	Helmez
18.	62	PK30
19.	60	Paolo
20.	56	Indurain
21.	51	Salaliittoteoria
22.	50	Pistoleros last shot
23.	50	CelsiusMattiPekka
24.	40	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
25.	36	Tenbosse
26.	35	TetedeCourse
27.	15	mjjk
28.	0	Tembestin tiimi

Tilanne 

1.	2739	Googol
2.	2628	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2469	JupiteriUkko
4.	2423	PK30
5.	2416	maupa
6.	2403	Team Red Dreamers
7.	2258	Kossu
8.	2221	Team TMo
9.	2145	Koppi
10.	2086	Cybbe
11.	2065	Team Bianchi
12.	2015	Team OK
13.	1996	JandoA
14.	1978	CKSG
15.	1880	Salaliittoteoria
16.	1760	Paolo
17.	1744	Team Grupetto
18.	1721	Helmez
19.	1695	TetedeCourse
20.	1582	mjjk
21.	1520	Tenbosse
22.	1395	Equipo Escarcha
23.	1375	nustrom
24.	1265	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
25.	1233	Pistoleros last shot
26.	1141	Indurain
27.	990	Tembestin tiimi
28.	811	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Nikodemus

Team Tyhjät Tuubit

1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - DEGENKOLB John -> 2000 ARU Fabio -> 500 WOODS Michael
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - MODOLO Sacha -> 1500 CHAVES Esteban
1500 - YATES Adam -> 2000 LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1000 - BARGUIL Warren -> 2500 CONTADOR Alberto
500 - BENNETT George - > 500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - DENNIS Rohan -> 0 ATAPUMA Jhon Darwin
500 - MEINTJES Louis -> 0 VILLELLA Davide
0 - FRAILE Omar -> NAVARRO Daniel

Vaihdot 7,5/8
10000 / 10000

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

De la Cruz -> Trentin

3500 Froome
1500 Chaves
1500 Kelderman
1000 Roche
1000 Trentin
1000 Poels
500 Woods
0 Bilbao
0 Poljanski
0 Villella

10000 / 10000

Vaihdot 8
Keskeyttäneiden korvaaminen 3

----------


## Googol

De la Cruz -> Theuns

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	20	*

1.	100	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
2.	70	-	POELS Wouter
3.	50	-	FROOME Christopher
4.	35	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
5.	30	-	PELLIZOTTI Franco
6.	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
7.	20	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
8.	16	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
9.	13	-	BARDET Romain
10.	10	-	WOODS Michael
11.	7	-	CARAPAZ Richard
12.	5	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
13.	3	-	MOSCON Gianni
14.	2	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
15.	1	-	MEINTJES Louis

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	TRENTIN Matteo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MAS NICOLAU Enric
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	216	Cybbe
2.	191	Salaliittoteoria
3.	175	Equipo Escarcha
4.	150	mjjk
5.	150	Pistoleros last shot
6.	147	Koppi
7.	138	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
8.	134	Team TMo
9.	133	JupiteriUkko
10.	133	maupa
11.	130	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	126	JandoA
13.	126	CKSG
14.	125	PK30
15.	125	Kossu
16.	125	Team OK
17.	124	Paolo
18.	121	Team Red Dreamers
19.	118	TetedeCourse
20.	117	Team Bianchi
21.	115	Googol
22.	106	Team Grupetto
23.	87	Tenbosse
24.	61	nustrom
25.	53	Helmez
26.	44	CelsiusMattiPekka
27.	37	Indurain
28.	37	Tembestin tiimi

Tilanne 

1.	2854	Googol
2.	2758	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2602	JupiteriUkko
4.	2549	maupa
5.	2548	PK30
6.	2524	Team Red Dreamers
7.	2383	Kossu
8.	2355	Team TMo
9.	2302	Cybbe
10.	2292	Koppi
11.	2182	Team Bianchi
12.	2140	Team OK
13.	2122	JandoA
14.	2104	CKSG
15.	2071	Salaliittoteoria
16.	1884	Paolo
17.	1850	Team Grupetto
18.	1813	TetedeCourse
19.	1774	Helmez
20.	1732	mjjk
21.	1607	Tenbosse
22.	1570	Equipo Escarcha
23.	1436	nustrom
24.	1403	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
25.	1383	Pistoleros last shot
26.	1178	Indurain
27.	1027	Tembestin tiimi
28.	855	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Cybbe

CHAVES Esteban -> TRENTIN Matteo

----------


## Paolo

3500 Froome Christopher
1000 De La Cruz David
1500 Chaves Esteban -----> 1000 Trentin Matteo
1500 Kelderman Wilco
500 Jungels Bob
500 Polanc Jan
500 Moscon Gianni
500 Woods Michael
500 Visconti Giovanni
0 Villella Davide

Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## JTu

Rojas -> Theuns
Moreno -> Blythe
Atapuma -> Van Asbroeck

----------


## JupiteriUkko

De la Cruz -> LAMPAERT Yves

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	21	*

1.	100	-	TRENTIN Matteo
2.	70	-	NOVAK Domen
3.	50	-	ANDERSEN Soren Kragh
4.	35	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
5.	30	-	GARCIA CORTINA Ivan
6.	25	-	CORT NIELSEN Magnus
7.	20	-	VAN BILSEN Kenneth
8.	16	-	MODOLO Sacha
9.	13	-	SCHWARZMANN Michael
10.	10	-	HOELGAARD Daniel
11.	7	-	FROOME Christopher
12.	5	-	LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose
13.	3	-	THEUNS Edward
14.	2	-	VLIEGEN Loïc
15.	1	-	DUVAL Julien

punainen ens. kertaa:	40	-	
vihreä ens. kertaa:	30	-	
pallo ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
punainen yllä:	20	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä yllä:	15	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
pallo yllä:	15	-	VILLELLA Davide
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	FDJ

Tulokset 

1.	195	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	152	Cybbe
3.	145	Googol
4.	142	JupiteriUkko
5.	142	maupa
6.	142	PK30
7.	142	Koppi
8.	142	Team TMo
9.	142	Team Red Dreamers
10.	127	CKSG
11.	62	Tenbosse
12.	57	Kossu
13.	57	Team Bianchi
14.	57	Team OK
15.	42	JandoA
16.	42	Salaliittoteoria
17.	42	Team Grupetto
18.	42	Paolo
19.	42	TetedeCourse
20.	40	mjjk
21.	40	Pistoleros last shot
22.	37	Equipo Escarcha
23.	25	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
24.	15	Helmez
25.	15	nustrom
26.	15	Indurain
27.	15	Tembestin tiimi
28.	15	CelsiusMattiPekka

Tilanne 

1.	2999	Googol
2.	2953	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2744	JupiteriUkko
4.	2691	maupa
5.	2690	PK30
6.	2666	Team Red Dreamers
7.	2497	Team TMo
8.	2454	Cybbe
9.	2440	Kossu
10.	2434	Koppi
11.	2239	Team Bianchi
12.	2231	CKSG
13.	2197	Team OK
14.	2164	JandoA
15.	2113	Salaliittoteoria
16.	1926	Paolo
17.	1892	Team Grupetto
18.	1855	TetedeCourse
19.	1789	Helmez
20.	1772	mjjk
21.	1669	Tenbosse
22.	1607	Equipo Escarcha
23.	1451	nustrom
24.	1428	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
25.	1423	Pistoleros last shot
26.	1193	Indurain
27.	1042	Tembestin tiimi
28.	870	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Googol

*20% BONUS*

Tulokset 

1.	464	Googol
2.	442	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	318	Team Grupetto
4.	317	Kossu
5.	307	JandoA
6.	296	CKSG
7.	290	Equipo Escarcha
8.	271	Paolo
9.	262	Tenbosse
10.	255	JupiteriUkko
11.	255	Cybbe
12.	255	Koppi
13.	252	Team TMo
14.	251	Salaliittoteoria
15.	245	Helmez
16.	242	PK30
17.	234	Pistoleros last shot
18.	233	maupa
19.	227	mjjk
20.	185	Indurain
21.	171	nustrom
22.	151	CelsiusMattiPekka
23.	148	Tembestin tiimi
24.	127	Team Bianchi
25.	93	Team OK
26.	67	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
27.	53	Team Red Dreamers
28.	26	TetedeCourse

Tilanne 

1.	3463	Googol
2.	3395	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2999	JupiteriUkko
4.	2932	PK30
5.	2924	maupa
6.	2757	Kossu
7.	2749	Team TMo
8.	2719	Team Red Dreamers
9.	2709	Cybbe
10.	2689	Koppi
11.	2527	CKSG
12.	2471	JandoA
13.	2366	Team Bianchi
14.	2364	Salaliittoteoria
15.	2290	Team OK
16.	2210	Team Grupetto
17.	2197	Paolo
18.	2034	Helmez
19.	1999	mjjk
20.	1931	Tenbosse
21.	1897	Equipo Escarcha
22.	1881	TetedeCourse
23.	1657	Pistoleros last shot
24.	1622	nustrom
25.	1495	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
26.	1378	Indurain
27.	1190	Tembestin tiimi
28.	1021	CelsiusMattiPekka

*	JOUKKUEKILPAILU		*

1.	100	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM
2.	70	-	MOVISTAR TEAM
3.	50	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	126	Indurain
2.	97	Tembestin tiimi
3.	63	Googol
4.	56	PK30
5.	51	Cybbe
6.	48	CKSG
7.	46	maupa
8.	42	Kossu
9.	42	Paolo
10.	42	Helmez
11.	42	Tenbosse
12.	42	Equipo Escarcha
13.	42	Pistoleros last shot
14.	42	CelsiusMattiPekka
15.	41	JandoA
16.	36	Salaliittoteoria
17.	36	mjjk
18.	27	Team OK
19.	21	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
20.	21	JupiteriUkko
21.	21	Team TMo
22.	21	Koppi
23.	21	Team Grupetto
24.	18	Team Bianchi
25.	16	Team Red Dreamers
26.	15	TetedeCourse
27.	8	nustrom
28.	4	Team Tyhjät Tuubit

Tilanne 

1.	3526	Googol
2.	3416	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	3020	JupiteriUkko
4.	2988	PK30
5.	2970	maupa
6.	2799	Kossu
7.	2770	Team TMo
8.	2760	Cybbe
9.	2735	Team Red Dreamers
10.	2710	Koppi
11.	2575	CKSG
12.	2512	JandoA
13.	2400	Salaliittoteoria
14.	2384	Team Bianchi
15.	2317	Team OK
16.	2239	Paolo
17.	2231	Team Grupetto
18.	2076	Helmez
19.	2035	mjjk
20.	1973	Tenbosse
21.	1939	Equipo Escarcha
22.	1896	TetedeCourse
23.	1699	Pistoleros last shot
24.	1630	nustrom
25.	1504	Indurain
26.	1499	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
27.	1287	Tembestin tiimi
28.	1063	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Googol

*	YHDISTELMÄKILPAILU		*

1.	5	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	4	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
3.	3	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
4.	2	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
5.	1	-	NIBALI Vincenzo

Tulokset 

1.	168	Equipo Escarcha
2.	144	Cybbe
3.	133	PK30
4.	129	JandoA
5.	122	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	120	Team OK
7.	115	Kossu
8.	111	Team Bianchi
9.	105	Googol
10.	105	JupiteriUkko
11.	105	maupa
12.	105	Team TMo
13.	105	Koppi
14.	105	CKSG
15.	105	Salaliittoteoria
16.	105	Paolo
17.	105	Team Grupetto
18.	105	Tenbosse
19.	84	Helmez
20.	84	Pistoleros last shot
21.	80	Team Red Dreamers
22.	75	TetedeCourse
23.	48	mjjk
24.	37	nustrom
25.	36	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
26.	21	Tembestin tiimi
27.	21	CelsiusMattiPekka
28.	0	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	3631	Googol
2.	3538	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	3125	JupiteriUkko
4.	3121	PK30
5.	3075	maupa
6.	2914	Kossu
7.	2904	Cybbe
8.	2875	Team TMo
9.	2815	Team Red Dreamers
10.	2815	Koppi
11.	2680	CKSG
12.	2641	JandoA
13.	2505	Salaliittoteoria
14.	2495	Team Bianchi
15.	2437	Team OK
16.	2344	Paolo
17.	2336	Team Grupetto
18.	2160	Helmez
19.	2107	Equipo Escarcha
20.	2083	mjjk
21.	2078	Tenbosse
22.	1971	TetedeCourse
23.	1783	Pistoleros last shot
24.	1667	nustrom
25.	1535	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
26.	1504	Indurain
27.	1308	Tembestin tiimi
28.	1084	CelsiusMattiPekka

*	MÄKIKILPAILU		*

1.	10	-	VILLELLA Davide
2.	7	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
3.	5	-	FROOME Christopher
4.	3	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
5.	3	-	DE GENDT Thomas
6.	2	-	MARCZYNSKI Tomasz
7.	2	-	MAJKA Rafal
8.	1	-	DENIFL Stefan
9.	1	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
10.	1	-	BARDET Romain

Tulokset 

1.	355	Team TMo
2.	351	Cybbe
3.	349	Team Bianchi
4.	348	JupiteriUkko
5.	339	Team Grupetto
6.	318	Googol
7.	314	PK30
8.	313	Team OK
9.	311	JandoA
10.	308	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	308	Kossu
12.	297	Helmez
13.	277	maupa
14.	265	Salaliittoteoria
15.	260	Team Red Dreamers
16.	256	Koppi
17.	255	Paolo
18.	235	TetedeCourse
19.	223	Indurain
20.	195	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
21.	186	CKSG
22.	180	Equipo Escarcha
23.	149	mjjk
24.	105	Tenbosse
25.	101	Pistoleros last shot
26.	91	nustrom
27.	21	CelsiusMattiPekka
28.	0	Tembestin tiimi

Tilanne 

1.	3949	Googol
2.	3846	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	3473	JupiteriUkko
4.	3435	PK30
5.	3352	maupa
6.	3255	Cybbe
7.	3230	Team TMo
8.	3222	Kossu
9.	3075	Team Red Dreamers
10.	3071	Koppi
11.	2952	JandoA
12.	2866	CKSG
13.	2844	Team Bianchi
14.	2770	Salaliittoteoria
15.	2750	Team OK
16.	2675	Team Grupetto
17.	2599	Paolo
18.	2457	Helmez
19.	2287	Equipo Escarcha
20.	2232	mjjk
21.	2206	TetedeCourse
22.	2183	Tenbosse
23.	1884	Pistoleros last shot
24.	1758	nustrom
25.	1730	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
26.	1727	Indurain
27.	1308	Tembestin tiimi
28.	1105	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Googol

*	PISTEKILPAILU		*

1.	10	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	7	-	TRENTIN Matteo
3.	5	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
4.	3	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
5.	3	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
6.	2	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
7.	2	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
8.	1	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
9.	1	-	WOODS Michael
10.	1	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban

Tulokset 

1.	463	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	395	maupa
3.	391	Googol
4.	383	JupiteriUkko
5.	368	PK30
6.	355	CKSG
7.	345	Team TMo
8.	322	JandoA
9.	318	Koppi
10.	308	Team Red Dreamers
11.	302	Team Bianchi
12.	298	Cybbe
13.	286	Kossu
14.	282	Team OK
15.	273	Equipo Escarcha
16.	270	Salaliittoteoria
17.	241	Paolo
18.	228	Tenbosse
19.	210	Team Grupetto
20.	209	TetedeCourse
21.	174	mjjk
22.	172	Pistoleros last shot
23.	144	nustrom
24.	141	Helmez
25.	120	Tembestin tiimi
26.	117	CelsiusMattiPekka
27.	65	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
28.	42	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	4340	Googol
2.	4309	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	3856	JupiteriUkko
4.	3803	PK30
5.	3747	maupa
6.	3575	Team TMo
7.	3553	Cybbe
8.	3508	Kossu
9.	3389	Koppi
10.	3383	Team Red Dreamers
11.	3274	JandoA
12.	3221	CKSG
13.	3146	Team Bianchi
14.	3040	Salaliittoteoria
15.	3032	Team OK
16.	2885	Team Grupetto
17.	2840	Paolo
18.	2598	Helmez
19.	2560	Equipo Escarcha
20.	2415	TetedeCourse
21.	2411	Tenbosse
22.	2406	mjjk
23.	2056	Pistoleros last shot
24.	1902	nustrom
25.	1795	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
26.	1769	Indurain
27.	1428	Tembestin tiimi
28.	1222	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## Googol

*	KOKONAISKILPAILU		*

1.	25	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	20	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
3.	18	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
4.	16	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
5.	15	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
6.	14	-	POELS Wouter
7.	13	-	WOODS Michael
8.	12	-	LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel
9.	11	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
10.	10	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
11.	7	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
12.	7	-	MEINTJES Louis
13.	6	-	ARU Fabio
14.	6	-	ROCHE Nicholas
15.	5	-	PARDILLA BELLON Sergio
16.	3	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
17.	2	-	BARDET Romain
18.	2	-	MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
19.	1	-	ARMEE Sander
20.	1	-	ATAPUMA HURTADO Jhon Darwin

Tulokset 

1.	1286	maupa
2.	1285	CKSG
3.	1248	Helmez
4.	1224	JupiteriUkko
5.	1190	Team Bianchi
6.	1190	Salaliittoteoria
7.	1184	JandoA
8.	1126	Cybbe
9.	1104	mjjk
10.	1016	TetedeCourse
11.	1012	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	995	Kossu
13.	994	Koppi
14.	993	Team OK
15.	991	Googol
16.	943	PK30
17.	942	Tembestin tiimi
18.	933	Tenbosse
19.	875	Team Grupetto
20.	861	Equipo Escarcha
21.	787	Pistoleros last shot
22.	773	Team TMo
23.	747	Paolo
24.	735	CelsiusMattiPekka
25.	704	nustrom
26.	674	Indurain
27.	561	Team Red Dreamers
28.	514	Team Tyhjät Tuubit

Lopputulokset 

1.	5331	Googol
2.	5321	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	5080	JupiteriUkko
4.	5033	maupa
5.	4746	PK30
6.	4679	Cybbe
7.	4506	CKSG
8.	4503	Kossu
9.	4458	JandoA
10.	4383	Koppi
11.	4348	Team TMo
12.	4336	Team Bianchi
13.	4230	Salaliittoteoria
14.	4025	Team OK
15.	3944	Team Red Dreamers
16.	3846	Helmez
17.	3760	Team Grupetto
18.	3587	Paolo
19.	3510	mjjk
20.	3431	TetedeCourse
21.	3421	Equipo Escarcha
22.	3344	Tenbosse
23.	2843	Pistoleros last shot
24.	2606	nustrom
25.	2443	Indurain
26.	2370	Tembestin tiimi
27.	2309	Team Tyhjät Tuubit
28.	1957	CelsiusMattiPekka

----------


## maupa

Kiitos pelistä taas! Vähän jäin podiumista. Jos en olisi hätiköinyt Keldermania pois alkuvaiheessa...

----------


## Paolo

Onnea ja kiitoksia Googolille!

Taisi jäädä meikäläisen viimeinen vaihto huomioimatta ennen viimeistä etappia, mutta eipä olisi tainnut lopputulokseen vaikuttaa.

Toivottavasti palataan taas Girossa asiaan!

----------


## Cybbe

Kiitos kisasta! Tällä kertaan en ennen kisaa ehtinyt miettiä tiimiä joten neljännellä etapilla olin vielä sijalla 25. mutta sain nostettua tasoa sijalle 6. Tosin Tourin voitto tässä kisassa lämminttää vieläkin.

----------


## Velluz

Tämä jäännee viimeiseksi minulle kuin Pistolerollekin. Ärsyttää vaihtojen paljous. Jengi juoksee paitojen pitäjien perässä jne. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JTu

Kiitos ja onnittelut Googol voitosta. Ihan ei riittänyt oma loppukiri, mutta hopeakin tyydyttää surkeasti menneen Tourin jälkeen. Toivottavasti taas ensi vuoden Girossa uudelleen!

----------


## JupiteriUkko

Onnittelut Googolille kisan voitosta !
Ja kiitoskset pelin operoinnista !

----------


## nustrom

> Tämä jäännee viimeiseksi minulle kuin Pistolerollekin. Ärsyttää vaihtojen paljous. Jengi juoksee paitojen pitäjien perässä jne. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vähän samat ajatukset, vaikka en lupaakaan mitään lopullista  :Leveä hymy:  vaihtojen määrää voisi tosiaan vähentää, ja luopua joka päivä paitojen pitäjille annettavista pisteistä. Paidan päällelaittamisesta annettavat pisteet ovat ok, mutta joka päivä annettavat pisteet paidan kantamisesta johtavat siihen, että lopulta kaikki joukkueet muistuttavat pitkälti toisiaan, ja tasaiset tahkoajat vievät voiton lopun irtiottajista ja etappivoittajista. 

Kekk..ei kun Froome Froome Froome, Froome Froome Froome, Froome Froome, Froome...

----------


## nustrom

Kovin paljoa keskustelua ei syntynyt, luokiteltiinkohan tämä hävinneen valitukseksi jolle ei paljoa ajatusta kannata uhrata? Toinen vaihtoehto, joka tuli mieleen, on että jos paidan päälläpitämisestä annettavat pisteet halutaan pitää, pitäisikö etapeilta annettavien pisteiden määrää nostaa loppua kohti? Eli jos ensimmäisen etapin voitosta saa 50 pistettä, viimeisestä saisi jo 150 (tai 250) pistettä ja siinä välissä nousisi lineaarisesti etappi etapilta. Muiden sijojen pisteet nousisivat samassa suhteessa voittajaan. Tämä toisi uuden elementin kilpailuun, kun voisi miettiä pelaako ennemmin varmaa mutta pientä pistepottia paidan pitämisestä vai isoa mutta epävarmaa pottia etappimenestyksestä. Useinhan loppupään etapeilla menestyvät kaverit, jotka ovat kokonaiskisassa heikommilla sijoilla.

----------


## Kossu

> Ärsyttää vaihtojen paljous. Jengi juoksee paitojen pitäjien perässä jne.







> Vähän samat ajatukset, vaikka en lupaakaan mitään lopullista  vaihtojen määrää voisi tosiaan vähentää, ja luopua joka päivä paitojen pitäjille annettavista pisteistä. Paidan päällelaittamisesta annettavat pisteet ovat ok, mutta joka päivä annettavat pisteet paidan kantamisesta johtavat siihen, että lopulta kaikki joukkueet muistuttavat pitkälti toisiaan, ja tasaiset tahkoajat vievät voiton lopun irtiottajista ja etappivoittajista.



Rohkenen olla varovaisesti hiukan eri mieltä. 20% alkuperäisen ajajan bonus tähtää siihen, että voittaakseen täytyy käytännössä ennen kisaa arvata oikein kenellä kulkee ja ajaa keskeytyksettä maaliin. Harvalla oli alkuperäisessä joukkueessa Matteo Trentin. Googolilla oli ja voitto tuli. Vaihdoissa peesaamalla ja paitapisteitä hakemalla voi kyllä päästä listalla hyvään tulokseen mutta en usko että voittoon riittää. Ja voitosta sitä ajetaan eikä pistesijasta. Minusta on ihan hyvä että voi pärjätä erilaisilla taktiikoilla, kokonaiskisan pisteisiin, paitapisteisiin tai etappipisteisiin keskittymällä.

Viimeksi Tour pelissähän kävi näin




> Näköjään Cybbe sai kerättyä etapeilla riittävän eron, että TMo tai J_K eivät huimilla 20% bonuksella ja kokonaiskilpailupisteilläkään aivan nousseet voittajaksi.



Onnittelut ja kiitokset Googol taas kerran!

Laskeskelin, että Giro+Tour+Vuelta yhteispisteissä voiton peri nimimerkki maupa. Onnea myös hänelle!

----------


## Googol

Paras alusta asti mukana ollut joukkue oli

TRENTIN Matteo	1000
WOODS Michael	500
ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin	500
FROOME Christopher	3500
LOPEZ MORENO Miguel Angel	2000
POELS Wouter	1000
KELDERMAN Wilco	1500
VILLELLA Davide	0
MARCZYNSKI Tomasz	0
LAMPAERT Yves	0

saaden 7520 pistettä, joten kisan voi hyvin voittaa ilman vaihtoja. Ehkä ongelma paitapisteiden kanssa, jos paidat ovat kovin kantajalleen jämähtäneitä, kuten Vueltassa, paras vaihtoehto on tehdä vaihdot niihin, mutta tällöin on aika vaikea saada kiinni niitä, joilla paidat ovat olleet jo alusta asti mukana.

Ajajien pisteytyksessä voi tietysti ottaa huomioon sitä, että esim Froome saa mahdollisesti tukuittain pisteitä paidoista, mutta koska etukäteeen on kuitenkin vaikea arvata, kuka voittaa ja kuinka pitkään tämä kantaa paitaa, paitojen kantajat ovat usein jälkikäteen ajateltuna hieman liian halpoja.

Voisi tietysti ensi vuonna kokeilla ilmankin. Ja ehkä vaihdot 8->6 tai 7, kun 0,5 vaihdon arvoiset vaihdot kuitenkin nostavat kokonaisvaihtomäärää.

----------

